# Who is John Galt?



## Jeff

In another thread, we were discussing favorite lines from favorite movies so I thought it might be fun to expand on that. Tell us your favorite line from a book or movie and let us guess at the title.

My first contribution is this topic's title. I thought I'd make it easy this time. If Leslie's watching she'll have it before my screen refreshes.


Jeff


----------



## Guest

I tried to read this book four times and finally gave up. Odd, perhaps, since I thoroughly enjoyed The Fountainhead.


----------



## Guest

WOOHOO! I beat Leslie!

I was also faster than she was.


----------



## Jeff

You win, Jim. Or maybe nobody cares who John Galt is, other than us.

As to your comment: you may have to be a dyed-in-the-wool, neo-capitalist, flag-waver, like me, to enjoy Ayn Rand. It also helps to be young and idealistic, which I am no longer.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> You win, Jim. Or maybe nobody cares who John Galt is, other than us.
> 
> As to your comment: you may have to be a dyed-in-the-wool, neo-capitalist, flag-waver, like me, to enjoy Ayn Rand. It also helps to be young and idealistic, which I am no longer.


Like I said, I liked The Fountainhead quite a bit. And while I don't necessarily buy into her Neitzchean philosophies, I certainly enjoy all the Rush songs that she inspired.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Like I said, I liked The Fountainhead quite a bit. And while I don't necessarily buy into her Neitzchean philosophies, I certainly enjoy all the Rush songs that she inspired.


I read what you said and what I thought you didn't say.

With The Fountainhead (1943) she was a little more cautious in expressing her political and economic views. She let them all hang out in Atlas Shrugged (1957).

Where's your famous quote? I wanted to guess at one before I have to log off.


----------



## Guest

This is too easy too, but is is maybe my favorite book line ever:

"The huge golden space ship hung in the air in almost exactly the way a brick doesn't"

Like I said, too easy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> This is too easy too, but is is maybe my favorite book line ever:
> 
> "The huge golden space ship hung in the air in almost exactly the way a brick doesn't"
> 
> Like I said, too easy.


I have no idea, except that knowing you it has to be

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> I have no idea, except that knowing you it has to be
> 
> Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


Yeppers. Tolja it was easy.


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> This is too easy too, but is is maybe my favorite book line ever:
> 
> "The huge golden space ship hung in the air in almost exactly the way a brick doesn't"
> 
> Like I said, too easy.


And here I was expecting: "The man in black fled across the desert".

I liked _Atlas Shrugged_ much more than _The Fountainhead_ and have read it several times. I've yet to actually read all of Galt's 80+ page (4000 locations? more) radio speech and after 8 or 9 readings, I doubt that I ever will.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the opening paragraph from my favorite author.

I was in London when I first heard of Dinah Slade.  She was broke and looking for a millionaire, while I was rich and looking for a mistress.  From the start we were deeply compatible.

And no ... it's not from Outlander nor is it a romance novel.


----------



## tessa

the rich are different


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tessa said:


> the rich are different


Wow, I finally found someone else who has read Susan Howatch.


----------



## Jeff

Tessa's turn...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScottBooks said:


> I liked _Atlas Shrugged_ much more than _The Fountainhead_ and have read it several times. I've yet to actually read all of Galt's 80+ page (4000 locations? more) radio speech and after 8 or 9 readings, I doubt that I ever will.


It took me at least four readings to get through Galt's speech. My favorite of Rand's is actually We The Living. It's more autobiographical, except for the end, of course.


----------



## ScottBooks

While we wait for Tessa to pick the perfect quote...

"Not everybody knows how I killed old Phillip Mathers, smashing his jaw in with my spade; but first it is better to speak of my friendship with John Divney because it was he who first knocked old Mathers down by giving him a great blow in the neck with a special bicycle-pump which he manufactured himself out of a hollow iron bar."

This is the first line of an older science fiction (kind of) book that "Lost" fans might have read.


----------



## Guest

^^ Never heard of the book.  I might have to check it out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScottBooks said:


> While we wait for Tessa to pick the perfect quote...
> 
> "Not everybody knows how I killed old Phillip Mathers, smashing his jaw in with my spade; but first it is better to speak of my friendship with John Divney because it was he who first knocked old Mathers down by giving him a great blow in the neck with a special bicycle-pump which he manufactured himself out of a hollow iron bar."
> 
> This is the first line of an older science fiction (kind of) book that "Lost" fans might have read.


It sounds so familiar to me, so I cheated and looked it up. I'm sure I've never read it, but the opening is absolutely fascinating.


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^ Never heard of the book or the movie. I might have to check it out.


No clues until 5pm.


----------



## tessa

sorry to keep you waiting cooking dinner.

One of my favorite authors, opening line.

In the beginning was the voice of Father.


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> No clues until 5pm.


No, I meant I know what it is now, thanks to Google, but I had never heard of either the book until today.


----------



## Jeff

gertiekindle said:


> It sounds so familiar to me, so I cheated and looked it up.


Crud. 

I wasn't thinking about how easy it is to look it up when I proposed this idea. Gertie's right. I Googled Phillip Mathers and it came back with the entire first line. We just have to be more creative.

I don't suppose the first line "Elmer Gantry was drunk." Would stump anyone, would it?


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> I don't suppose the first line "Elmer Gantry was drunk." Would stump anyone, would it?


HA!


----------



## ScottBooks

tessa said:


> In the beginning was the voice of Father.


I swear I've read this...it could be so many things though. Red Dragon?


----------



## tessa

no


----------



## Jeff

tessa said:


> sorry to keep you waiting cooking dinner.
> 
> One of my favorite authors, opening line.
> 
> In the beginning was the voice of Father.


Oh I like that, Tessa. Let me guess Life with Father.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Crud.
> 
> I wasn't thinking about how easy it is to look it up when I proposed this idea. Gertie's right. I Googled Phillip Mathers and it came back with the entire first line. We just have to be more creative.


I promise not to cheat again (crossesfingersbehindback). It was just such a fascinating quote, I had to read it.



> I don't suppose the first line "Elmer Gantry was drunk." Would stump anyone, would it?


Gosh, I'll have to think about that one.


----------



## Guest

Just because I don't like Ann Rice doesn't mean I'm not familiar with her.  LR's a big fan.


----------



## tessa

you rock BJ

Ann Rice  LASHAER


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aaarrrrggghhhhh!  20 minutes until Tessa's clue, which probably won't help me at all.


----------



## Guest

tessa said:


> you rock BJ


There's me and then there's Pete Townsend. 

OK, here's one that can't be Googled. I'll give you two quotes from the same scene:

"Not a great deal happened during the third second."
"Second nine was uneventful in the extreme."


----------



## ScottBooks

ScottBooks said:


> I swear I've read this...it could be so many things though. Red Dragon?


Wrong again...I've never read any of the Mayfair books. So used to disappointment...


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Just because I don't like Ann Rice doesn't mean I'm not familiar with her. LR's a big fan.


You don't like Ann Rice? How come we're just learning this?

Drat. I have to go and this was really getting to be fun.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> You don't like Ann Rice? How come we're just learning this?


Because the Twilight thread got locked.


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> There's me and then there's Pete Townsend.
> 
> OK, here's one that can't be Googled. I'll give you two quotes from the same scene:
> 
> "Not a great deal happened during the third second."
> "Second nine was uneventful in the extreme."


Was there a great whistling noise?


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> Was there a great whistling noise?


Nope. Lots of noises, but no whistling.


----------



## Guest

Hint time: The violent action sequence (despite the inactivity in the two quotes) described in this scene lasts exactly eighteen seconds.


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hint time: The violent action sequence (despite the inactivity in the two quotes) described in this scene lasts exactly eighteen seconds.


I have to go...I asked Robin to help though.


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> I have to go...I asked Robin to help though.


OH NO! My evil twin sister!


----------



## Leslie

Hey, I am here...missed all the fun, this looks like a good game. Although I wouldn't have known who John Galt was since I've never read any of Ayn Rand's books.

Let me go see if I can find a quote.

L


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Hey, I am here...missed all the fun, this looks like a good game. Although I wouldn't have known who John Galt was since I've never read any of Ayn Rand's books.
> 
> Let me go see if I can find a quote.
> 
> L


We're in the middle of one right now, but I suspect nobody has read the book, so it's going slowly. I'm giving another hint in 15 minutes. But if you want to do one to give the frustrated folks something else to work on at the same time, that's fine with me. Welcome to the game.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, try this one:

They were respectful of each other’s opinions, each glad to have a companion where none had been expected.

L


----------



## Guest

Almost as shocking as my first one.


----------



## bosslady402

Bacardi Jim said:


> "Not a great deal happened during the third second."
> "Second nine was uneventful in the extreme."


just a guess, but it sounds like something from Hitchhikers Guide to the Universe?


----------



## Guest

bosslady said:


> just a guess, but it sounds like something from Hitchhikers Guide to the Universe?


Nope. Wrong genre entirely. Keep trying.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> Almost as shocking as my first one.


Leslie, Jim's comment doesn't tell me what book your quote comes from, but it does tell me the subject matter.


----------



## Guest

Next hint for mine:  A thread dedicated to one particular book has been one of the most popular threads in The Book Corner.  My book is by the same author.


----------



## tessa

Leslie 

Brokeback mountain


----------



## Leslie

tessa said:


> Leslie
> 
> Brokeback mountain


Excellent! You didn't even need any hints...

L


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Excellent! You didn't even need any hints...
> 
> L


Me either.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tessa said:


> Leslie
> 
> Brokeback mountain


Tessa ... you are good.


----------



## Guest

Hint: Burt Reynolds starred in the movie version of my book.


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hint: Burt Reynolds starred in the movie version of my book.


Heat?


----------



## ScottBooks

gertiekindle said:


> It took me at least four readings to get through Galt's speech.


Hope springs eternal.


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> OH NO! My evil twin sister!


I think that's backwards...


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> Heat?


We have a winner!

Hit IMDB, eh?


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> Hit IMDB, eh?


No...FantasticFiction to look at Goldman's novels. When I came back, you had posted the Burt clue.


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> No...FantasticFiction to look at Goldman's novels. When I came back, you had posted the Burt clue.


I think even fewer people saw the movie than read the book.


----------



## tessa

I'm sure everyone knows this


R.O.U.S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tessa said:


> I'm sure everyone knows this
> 
> R.O.U.S.


The Princess Bride. Thanks for an easy one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's another easy one.

Amerigo Bonasera sat in New York Criminal Court Number 3 and waited for justice.


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> Here's another easy one.
> 
> Amerigo Bonasera sat in New York Criminal Court Number 3 and waited for justice.


The Godfather!


----------



## Leslie

"Where's Papa with that ax?" said Fern to her mother, as they were setting the table for breakfast.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> The Godfather!


You got it!


----------



## bosslady402

Leslie said:


> "Where's Papa with that ax?" said Fern to her mother, as they were setting the table for breakfast.
> 
> L


charlotte's web


----------



## Leslie

bosslady said:


> charlotte's web


Excellent! No hints required...

L


----------



## Guest

Brokeback Mountain?


----------



## Guest

bosslady said:


> charlotte's web


Oh.... yeah.


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> Brokeback Mountain?


I do read other stuff!

L


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> I do read other stuff!
> 
> L


But Charlotte's Web doesn't have any m/m!


----------



## bosslady402

Here's one;

"If you were in Darkness, what would you want more than anything else - what would it be that every instinct would call for?"


----------



## Guest

^^^ Great book!


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> But Charlotte's Web doesn't have any m/m!


I was young when I first read it and didn't know about that sexy stuff.

L


----------



## Leslie

bosslady said:


> Here's one;
> 
> "If you were in Darkness, what would you want more than anything else - what would it be that every instinct would call for?"


Nightfall?


----------



## bosslady402

Very Good!


----------



## Jeff

Dang. I’d promised to help beta test a web app and missed a bunch of good quotes.

Here’s one:

“Many dismal tales were told about funeral trains, and mourning cries and wailings heard and seen about the great tree where the unfortunate Major Andr was taken, and which stood in the neighborhood. Some mention was made also of the woman in white, that haunted the dark glen at Raven Rock, and was often heard to shriek on winter nights before a storm, having perished there in the snow.”


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Washington Irving's sketchbook.  Someone gave up a first edition to our church library.


----------



## Guest

Major André


----------



## Leslie

This is verbatim from the book. The all caps might be a hint.

I WONDER WHAT THEY DO TO HER ALL DAY. I ONCE SAW MY MOTHER IN A MUD PACK. THEY'LL NEVER GET ME IN A MUD PACK.

L


----------



## Guest

Given up your obsession with gay men for voyeurism?


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Do you have to give up one for the other?


----------



## Jeff

robin.goodfellow said:


> Washington Irving's sketchbook. Someone gave up a first edition to our church library.


Robin,

What was the name of Irving's story?


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Major André


Jim,

Washington Irving spelled it Major Andr. In fact, Major John André helped Benedict Arnold sell out West Point. He was hanged but Arnold was not. Read my book Gone For a Soldier for more. (He says, in shameless self promotion.)


----------



## Leslie

robin.goodfellow said:


> Do you have to give up one for the other?


Precisely. My answer is no.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Jim,
> 
> Washington Irving spelled it Major Andr.


If you say so. Maybe my brain just automatically filled in the "é" when I read it. Sorry.


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> Given up your obsession with gay men for voyeurism?


Jim, I like gay men because I like you know what and with gay guys I get a second helping or a double dip or....

yikes, I better stop now. Just because Harvey's away, doesn't mean the cat and mice can play!   

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> He says, in shameless self promotion


To be fair, Jeff, the best kind of self-promotion is shameless. If it wasn't shameless, self-promotion would be called something else.


----------



## ScottBooks

Leslie said:


> This is verbatim from the book. The all caps might be a hint.
> 
> I WONDER WHAT THEY DO TO HER ALL DAY. I ONCE SAW MY MOTHER IN A MUD PACK. THEY'LL NEVER GET ME IN A MUD PACK.
> 
> L


Did someone answer this and I not notice?


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Nobody's answered yet.  We were listening to Leslie hold forth on gay men and voyeurism and lost all track of the thread.


----------



## Jeff

I'm so confused.


----------



## Leslie

> Quote from: Leslie on Today at 07:08:09 PM
> This is verbatim from the book. The all caps might be a hint.
> 
> I WONDER WHAT THEY DO TO HER ALL DAY. I ONCE SAW MY MOTHER IN A MUD PACK. THEY'LL NEVER GET ME IN A MUD PACK.
> 
> L
> 
> Did someone answer this and I not notice?


No, and I am still waiting.

Let me know if you want a hint.

L


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> Did someone answer this and I not notice?


I hinted at the answer.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

It's okay.  Go grab some wine from the best pairing thread and have another shot at it.

Either the quote or the wine.  doesn't matter.


----------



## ScottBooks

Lolita?  I don't know a lot of voyeurism books. Some, not a lot.


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> It's okay. Go grab some wine from the best pairing thread and have another shot at it.
> 
> Either the quote or the wine. doesn't matter.


Nothing over there but beer at the moment. 

I'm kind of surprised nobody wanted to discuss Sebastiani or BV with me.


----------



## Jeff

The Legend of Sleepy Hollow and Regarding Harriet. I’m going to get an aspirin now.


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> Lolita? I don't know a lot of voyeurism books. Some, not a lot.


This girl is _slightly_ younger than Lolita.


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> I hinted at the answer.


Haahhahahah, yes you did! I missed that the first time around. Good one, Jim!

Okay, another quote, same book:

PINKY WHITEHEAD WILL NEVER CHANGE. DOES HIS MOTHER HATE HIM? IF I HAD HIM I'D HATE HIM.

L


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> The Legend of Sleepy Hollow and *Regarding Harriet*. I'm going to get an aspirin now.


Close but that's not the name.

L


----------



## ScottBooks

I have a very easy one for everyone save Leslie:

"Oh, Benson... Dear Benson, you are so mercifully free of the ravages of intelligence."


(Robin, Jeff and BJ will know this)


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Close but that's not the name.
> 
> L


It's the essay where he found the quote.


----------



## Jeff

Never would there be a heaven or hell,
We once agreed, like those of youth.
Louise, if you've learned otherwise, don't
tell.

Just stick to your own story,
Humorous and heartrending and
uncouth.

Its little tomboy damozel
Became the figure in our repertory
Who stood for truth.
Farewell.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> "Oh, Benson... Dear Benson, you are so mercifully free of the ravages of intelligence."


Time Bandits.

How about this one:
"Things had certainly come down a long way since the d\great days of Faust and Mephistopheles, when a man could gain all the knowledge of the universe, achieve all the ambitions of his mind, and all the pleasures of the flesh for the price of his soul."


----------



## ScottBooks

robin.goodfellow said:


> How about this one:
> "Things had certainly come down a long way since the d\great days of Faust and Mephistopheles, when a man could gain all the knowledge of the universe, achieve all the ambitions of his mind, and all the pleasures of the flesh for the price of his soul."


Lamb? It's been a long time since I've read it...


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Good guess, but alas, no.


----------



## Guest

Hot Potato!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

rofl.  Quick!  Pass it on!  do you know you sounds as if your nose has been broken?


----------



## ScottBooks

robin.goodfellow said:


> rofl. Quick! Pass it on! do you know you sounds as if your nose has been broken?


I have no idea what the joke is  but I have another guess..._American Gods_ ?


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> I have no idea what the joke is  but I have another guess..._American Gods_ ?


You're getting closer....


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's the essay where he found the quote.


So what's the whole name of the book?


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Also a good guess, but no.

It's also not from the hitchhiker books.

But keep trying, you're getting warmer every time.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> So what's the whole name of the book?


Harriet the Spy


----------



## ScottBooks

robin.goodfellow said:


> Also a good guess, but no.
> 
> It's also not from the hitchhiker books.
> 
> But keep trying, you're getting warmer every time.


Don't know that I've read any others that might fit. Sounds interesting though, whatever it is.


----------



## Guest

"This was a clear case of suicide."

*rolling around on floor*


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I hate these smart-aleck suicides.  I've a good mind to do the deceased for wasting police time.


Scott, if we tell you, then you have to promise to read it.


----------



## bosslady402

if anybody is still out there I have another..

"When his first-born was put into his arms, he could see that the boy had inherited his own eyes, as they once were - large, brilliant and black"


----------



## Guest

BJ has read this book and he is mulling it over. I, however, got it immediately.


----------



## Guest

Awwwwwh, he just cheated. So, I will post the title: Jane Eyre.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Governments and fashions come and go, but Jane Eyre is eternal.


----------



## bosslady402

aaww, I gotta come up with something harder...


----------



## Guest

Uh Oh! Here comes Jim's rant........I can see it now.  lol


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Do we get the subject of the rant?  or is it rant surprise?


----------



## Guest

*MY GOD* but I hated that book! And I cannot see how it is celebrated as some kind of wonder for its "strong, independent" heroine.

Once Jane is engaged to Rochester, he _convinces Jane that she is insane and having hallucinations_ when his *real* wife escapes from the attic and frightens Jane. Neither does he act to protect his beloved Jane from the she-monster in the attic once he knows she's getting out. He just keeps lying and does his best to both convince Jane of her insanity and commit bigamy before wife #1 can kill wife #2. And then... and then.... after Rochester treats Jane so horribly and she manages to escape his evil clutches... she spends the rest of her days pining for him until they are reunited!!!!!

That isn't "strength" or "independence." That's weakness and *co*-dependence!


----------



## Jeff

Huh. I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Robin, Jim read this book only as the result of a drunken deal he made with me. I had to read _Neuromancer_ and then he would read my beloved _Jane_. He still swears that I "so got the better end of that deal". Bit of a touchy subject with him.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Indeed, an unfortunate set of circumstances, LR, but what a handy piece of information to have.  That'll be useful some day.

I promise not to abuse it.  A lot.


So, have you both read "The Eyre Affair"?


----------



## Guest

No, but I may have to check it out.


----------



## Leslie

I've never read Jane Eyre.

Okay, an easy one:

Ashley, oh Ashley!

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow

You really should.  Be advised that it's going to mess with your head for a while after you read it.  But if you know that going in, maybe the disorientation won't be so bad.

It's the first in the Thursday Next series by Jasper Fforde.  I recommend them all, plus his Nursery Crime series.  But I wouldn't start on the Nursery Crime books until you've read about the third Thursday book.  You don't have to read one to read the other, but if you skip the Thursday books, there are a lot of things that just don't make any sense at all.

Like why the story is about Humpty Dumpty in the first place.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I've never read Jane Eyre.
> 
> Okay, an easy one:
> 
> Ashley, oh Ashley!
> 
> L


Frankly my dear...


----------



## bosslady402

Bacardi Jim said:


> That isn't "strength" or "independence." That's weakness and *co*-dependence!


excellent! a guy who actually 1) read the book and 2) feels indignant enough on behalf of the female gender to rant about it! there aren't many like you around.

ps it's still one of my favorite... along with Pride and Predudice, which I suppose you also would despise!


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Frankly my dear...


Hahaha, yes!

L


----------



## Guest

I hope he *does* kidnap Jane Eyre. And he'd better not come looking to _me_ to pay her ransom.

In fact, if he treats her horribly enough, she'll stick to him like a leech and he'll never be rid of her.

ratzenfratzenselfdestructivegovernessbimbo


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Ashley, oh Ashley!


Gone with the Wind.

How about

In the days when everybody started Fair, Best Beloved, the Leopard lived in a place called the High Veldt.


----------



## DebT

here's one....
 "Indifference and neglect often do much more damage than outright dislike"


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> ratzenfratzenselfdestructinggovernessbimbo


I'm so using that in my novel.


----------



## Jeff

Kipling?


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I don't know.  I've never kippled before.

OMG.  I've been waiting years to get to say that.
Yes Kipling, but which one?


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> I'm so using that in my novel.


I meant "selfdestruct*ive*." Fixed.


----------



## Jeff

robin.goodfellow said:


> I don't know. I've never kippled before.
> 
> OMG. I've been waiting years to get to say that.
> Yes Kipling, but which one?


After that I'm ignoring you.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Thpoilthport.


----------



## Guest

OH! We should reveal that the one nobody got was Douglas Adams - The Long, Dark Teatime of the Soul


----------



## Guest

So it _is_ The Jungle Book? That was my immediate guess.


----------



## Jeff

robin.goodfellow said:


> Thpoilthport.


Okay then. How the Leopard got his Spots?


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> So it _is_ The Jungle Book? That was my immediate guess.


The Jungle Books were a collection of poems and short stories.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> The Jungle Books were a collection of poems and short stories.


Doh! I knew that. duh.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

It is "How the Leopard Got it Spots", which is part of the Just So Stories.  the Jungle Book actually is a story.


----------



## Jeff

robin.goodfellow said:


> It is "How the Leopard Got it Spots", which is part of the Just So Stories. the Jungle Book actually is a story.


Not to be argumentative but I have two books on my bookshelf called the Jungle Books and they have short stories and poems in them.


----------



## Guest

The only "Just So" story I remember is "Rikki-tikki-tavi."


----------



## tessa

ok how did the leopard get it's spots?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"Last night I dreamt I went to Manderly again"

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Ann Von Hagel said:


> "Last night I dreamt I went to Manderly again"
> 
> Ann


Rebecca?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Indeed. . . . waiting for another rant about a doormat of a woman. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Indeed. . . . waiting for another rant about a doormat of a woman. . . . . .


Times change. My grandmother addressed my grandfather as Mister. She was born in 1890.


----------



## Guest

At least he had the decency to _kill_ his first wife. He didn't stick her in a bouthouse with a broken lock so she could run around Manderly terrorizing everyone and try to convince his new bride that she was having schizoid hallucinations when she complained about it.


----------



## Guest

Movie line:

"The dream is always the same..."


----------



## Guest

He didn't need to lock her in the boathouse, he had Mrs. Danvers to terrorize the new wife.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> He didn't stick her in a bouthouse ...


You're quite right. My grandfather did not lock my grandmother in the outhouse.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Movie line:
> 
> "The dream is always the same..."


Groundhog Day?


----------



## bosslady402

honey moon in vegas?
or something about Nicholas Cage dreaming about his mother vacuuming in the nude (so my husband says)


----------



## Guest

Both wrong.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"If music be the food of love, play on"


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Both wrong.


That was a joke. I know groundhogs don't dream.

The dream is always the same. Instead of going home, I go to the neighbors'. I ring, but nobody answers. The door is open, so I go inside. I'm looking around for the people, but nobody seems to be there. And then I hear the shower running, so I go upstairs...


----------



## Guest

hint: It's the first line in the movie


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> hint: It's the first line in the movie


Thinking...


----------



## bosslady402

risky business?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bacardi Jim said:


> hint: It's the first line in the movie


Psycho??

Ann


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> That was a joke. I know groundhogs don't dream.
> 
> The dream is always the same. Instead of going home, I go to the neighbors'. I ring, but nobody answers. The door is open, so I go inside. I'm looking around for the people, but nobody seems to be there. And then I hear the shower running, so I go upstairs...


Love, love, love this movie. It's the Citizen Kane of teen sex comedies. Smart, stylish and funny--everything 99% of them aren't.


----------



## Guest

bosslady said:


> risky business?


Yes, but Jeff got it first.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Love, love, love this movie. It's the Citizen Kane of teen sex comedies. Smart, stylish and funny--everything 99% of them aren't.


I didn't like the movie but I watched it six hundred times. Can you spell Rebecca De Mornay?


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> I didn't like the movie but I watched it six hundred times. Can you spell Rebecca De Mornay?


M-O-O-N?


----------



## Jeff




----------



## tessa

Bacardi Jim said:


> M-O-O-N?


the stand


----------



## Guest

tessa said:


> the stand


Ummm.... *in soothing tones* Yes, Tessa. That was from The Stand. I wasn't really proposing a quote, though. Merely being silly with Jeff.

No, no... don't do that. Shhhhhh.... it's ok. You can have a turn anyway.


----------



## sjc

my favorite line (though I have many)

"Dover, move your bloomin' arse!!"


----------



## Jeff

Was that a quote? Sorry. Never heard of it.

Here's one. The spelling should make it easy: 

"Buda-Pesth seems a wonderful place, from the glimpse which I got of it from the train and the little I could walk through the streets."


----------



## Jeff

sjc said:


> my favorite line (though I have many)
> 
> "Dover, move your bloomin' arse!!"


My Fair Lady


----------



## Guest

sjc said:


> my favorite line (though I have many)
> 
> "Dover, move your bloomin' arse!!"


Got it immediately..........My Fair Lady.


----------



## Jeff

Come on Jim. "Buda-Pesth"


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Come on Jim. "Buda-Pesth"


I know it. I was giving other people a chance.

It's from an epistolary novel.


----------



## Jeff

It starts that way...


----------



## Jeff

3 May. Bistritz.--Left Munich at 8:35 P.M., on 1st May, arriving at Vienna early next morning; should have arrived at 6:46, but train was an hour late. Buda-Pesth seems a wonderful place, from the glimpse which I got of it from the train and the little I could walk through the streets. I feared to go very far from the station, as we had arrived late and would start as near the correct time as possible.


----------



## Jeff

Having had some time at my disposal when in London, I had visited the British Museum, and made search among the books and maps in the library regarding Transylvania; it had struck me that some foreknowledge of the country could hardly fail to have some importance in dealing with a nobleman of that country.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Frankenstein?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No. . .clearly Dracula

ann


----------



## Jeff

Count who?


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> It starts that way...


And remains that way. There are no third-person omniscient sections in the novel. It is comprised completely of letters, journals, diaries and recordings.


----------



## Jeff

Ann Von Hagel said:


> No. . .clearly Dracula
> 
> ann


Your turn.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> And remains that way. There are no third-person omniscient sections in the novel. It is comprised completely of letters, journals, diaries and recordings.


I stand corrected. I thought that there was a chapter toward the end that was in narrative form but I have the Gutenberg EBook open and you're absolutely right:

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/345/345-h/345-h.htm


----------



## Guest

"Nobody can eat fifty eggs!"


----------



## Sailor

Bacardi Jim said:


> "Nobody can eat fifty eggs!"


Paul Newman,,,oh....I just saw this....Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Guest

sailor said:


> Paul Newman,,,oh....I just saw this....Cool Hand Luke


Yep. Thought I'd end the night with an easy one. Good job.


----------



## Sailor

Reading everything everyone was writting, I thought I was living in the same cave as Dori was...but I remembered
this one from about a month ago it was on tv...they were sitting around a table and newman was forcing the last of those
50 eggs down...ewwww.


----------



## Jeff

Your turn Sailor.


----------



## Sailor

Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth- for your love is more delightful than wine.


----------



## Jeff

B-b-b-bump


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> B-b-b-bump


Don't tell me that's in one of your books?


----------



## Jeff

I have no idea what book you got it from. I just bumped the thread to get some attention - but my hands were s-s-shaking.

Sailor's quote got pushed off the screen. Here it is again:

"Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth— for your love is more delightful than wine."


----------



## Sailor

I think they all went to bed. Want the answer?


----------



## Jeff

No. It's a good teaser. Let's let it percolate.


----------



## Angela

I know... it is from the bible, old testament... Song of Solomon 1:2

Good one Sailor!!


----------



## Angela

Well, I guess everyone but me has gone to bed... so here is my contribution!! 



"Spare the rod and spile the child, as the good book says. I'm a-laying up sin and suffering for us both, I know. He's full of the old scratch, but laws-a-me! He's my own dead sister's boy, poor thing, and I ain't got the heart to lash him somehow. Every time I let him off my conscience does hurt me so; and every time I hit him my old heart 'most breaks."


Now I will have to wait until morning to see who gets it first!


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> Well, I guess everyone but me has gone to bed... so here is my contribution!!
> 
> "Spare the rod and spile the child, as the good book says. I'm a-laying up sin and suffering for us both, I know. He's full of the old scratch, but laws-a-me! He's my own dead sister's boy, poor thing, and I ain't got the heart to lash him somehow. Every time I let him off my conscience does hurt me so; and every time I hit him my old heart 'most breaks."
> 
> Now I will have to wait until morning to see who gets it first!


The Adventures of Tom Sawyer, by Mark Twain


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> OH! We should reveal that the one nobody got was Douglas Adams - The Long, Dark Teatime of the Soul


Damn, I've read this. (Only once though, much prefer Dirk Gently) I am also mercifully free from the ravages of intelligence. (At least if memory is involved).


----------



## Sailor

Angela said:


> I know... it is from the bible, old testament... Song of Solomon 1:2
> 
> Good one Sailor!!


Angela knows her scripture 

And everyone thinks the Bible is full of doom and gloom.
With lines like these, this is why it is the most well read book in the world.


----------



## ScottBooks

So it's Leslie's turn?


----------



## Leslie

ScottBooks said:


> So it's Leslie's turn?


Is it? Okay, hang on...

He was of medium height, somewhat chubby, and good looking, with curly red hair and an innocent gay face, more remarkable for a humorous air about the eyes and large mouth than for any strength of chin or nobility of nose.

L


----------



## Jeff

I need a hint please.


----------



## ScottBooks

The Father Christmas Letters?


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> I need a hint please.


It's a WWII story.

L


----------



## Leslie

ScottBooks said:


> The Father Christmas Letters?


Sorry, no.


----------



## ScottBooks

Leslie said:


> It's a WWII story.
> 
> L


The English Patient?


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> It's a WWII story.
> 
> L


Yikes. I should know this but... I may have to cheat.


----------



## Leslie

ScottBooks said:


> The English Patient?


No. It's the opening line of the book.

Another hint: The author won the Pulitzer Prize for this novel.

L


----------



## ScottBooks

Leslie said:


> No. It's the opening line of the book.
> 
> Another hint: The author won the Pulitzer Prize for this novel.
> 
> L


Winds of War is my last guess...(If it's right I'll feel yet even dumberer as I've read that book!) .


----------



## Leslie

ScottBooks said:


> Winds of War is my last guess...(If it's right I'll feel yet even dumberer as I've read that book!) .


Right author, wrong book!

L


----------



## Jeff

ScottBooks said:


> Winds of War is my last guess...(If it's right I'll feel yet even dumberer as I've read that book!) .


I hope you're wrong. I've read that at least four times and again recently.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> I hope you're wrong. I've read that at least four times and again recently.


Like I said, right author, wrong book...

The movie starred Humphrey Bogart.

L


----------



## Jeff

I give up but don't tell, Leslie. Somebody will know.

Red hair?


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> I give up but don't tell, Leslie. Somebody will know.
> 
> Red hair?


Yes, sorry, I fixed the typo...red hair...


----------



## Jeff

That clue was too good.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, one more...

The movie was nominated for 7 Oscars, including Best Picture, but didn't win any.

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Yes, sorry, I fixed the typo...red hair...


I wasn't correcting your typo I was trying to remember who had red hair and the fact is that the movie threw my recollection of the book. Good one.


----------



## Jeff

I know but I'm not saying....


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> I know but I'm not saying....


Scott?

Anyone?


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Okay, one more...
> 
> The movie was nominated for 7 Oscars, including Best Picture, but didn't win any.
> 
> L


That was a tough year for Oscars.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> That was a tough year for Oscars.


I'm packing up and heading for work. We'll see if anyone gets this in the time it takes me to drive downtown.

One more hint: the movie that won the best picture Oscar was *On the Waterfront.*

L


----------



## tessa

the caine mutiny?


----------



## Leslie

tessa said:


> the caine mutiny?


Ding! Ding! Ding! Yes, we have a winner!

Okay, tessa, your turn.

L


----------



## tessa

The cold passed reluctantly from the earth, and the retiring fogs revealed an army stretched out on the hills, resting.


----------



## tessa

hint;    very,  very old book.


----------



## Leslie

Red Badge of Courage?


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> He was of medium height, somewhat chubby, and good looking, with curly red hair and an innocent gay face, more remarkable for a humorous air about the eyes and large mouth than for any strength of chin or nobility of nose.
> 
> L


Brokeback Mountain!


----------



## tessa

leslie 

yes


----------



## Leslie

tessa said:


> leslie
> 
> yes


Wow, that was a totally off the top of my head lucky guess!

And Jim, good morning to you.

L


----------



## Guest

G'morning Leslie _et al._ _Red Badge_ was my immediate instinct too. Good job.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Let's get this started again.  I've been lurking since you guys are way ahead of me.  I did get the Song of Solomon, but that's about it.

So here's an easy one.

Sorry about that, Helen.


----------



## Jeff

My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!


----------



## Dori

STELLA!!!


----------



## Jeff

Dori said:


> STELLA!!!


A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## Dori

I knew you would get it but that is the only line I know.  I learned that from an old dos hangman game.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!


You must be that little Spanish brat I taught a lesson to all those years ago.


----------



## Jeff

But was I right?


----------



## Dori

Absoloopy.


----------



## Jeff

Now I've confused everybody. "My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!" was a reply to the below:



gertiekindle said:


> So here's an easy one.
> Sorry about that, Helen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Now I've confused everybody. "My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!" was a reply to the below:


Yes, positively right.


----------



## ScottBooks

I know I'm confused. What quote are we answering?


----------



## Leslie

Global answer: The Princess Bride?

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So Jeff gets to post the next one.


----------



## ScottBooks

Jeff does not have a little green square next to his name.


----------



## Leslie

ScottBooks said:


> Jeff does not have a little green square next to his name.


So go ahead, Scott. Throw out a quote for our enjoyment.

L


----------



## ScottBooks

"Mr. and Mrs. Dursley, of number four, Privet Drive, were proud to say that they were perfectly normal, thank you very much."

This should be even easier than Elmer Gantry...


----------



## Guest

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone


----------



## Leslie

LuckyRainbow said:


> Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone


Or, the Philospher's Stone, as it was released in England.

L


----------



## ScottBooks

So is there going to be a Jane Austen quote soon?


----------



## Guest

She ran to Burger King.


----------



## ScottBooks

Literally that balances out.


----------



## Guest

In the meantime:

"tritetramethylbenzacarbonethylene"


----------



## Jeff

Gee. I just left for a while and the place has fallen apart. Tri-tetra methyl benzene-carbon ethylene is a line from a book?


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> In the meantime:
> 
> "tritetramethylbenzacarbonethylene"


"Chem Lab--The Movie" ?


----------



## Jeff

ScottBooks said:


> "Chem Lab--The Movie" ?


The toxic avenger? Isn't there a move by that title?


----------



## ScottBooks

Jeff said:


> The toxic avenger? Isn't there a move by that title?


Troma Films: gotta love 'em. I have no idea what starts off with....


----------



## Guest

The chemical in question is mentioned in several books--a children's SF series.


----------



## Jeff

ScottBooks said:


> Troma Films: gotta love 'em. I have no idea what starts off with....


You give us one. Maybe BJ will come back. Sailor posted a zinger last night and she's on line.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> The chemical in question is mentioned in several books--a children's SF series.


I'll never get that.


----------



## Guest

How about this one Jeff?

He worked in a toothpaste factory, where he sat all day long at a bench and screwed the little caps onto the tops of the tubes of toothpaste after the tubes had been filled.


----------



## Jeff

My kids liked that but I can't remember if it's Charlie or Willy.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> My kids liked that but I can't remember if it's Charlie or Willy.


Freud often talked about Willy confusion.


----------



## Jeff

Help! Leslie. He's doing it again.


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> The chemical in question is mentioned in several books--a children's SF series.


I read _James and the Giant Peach_ once. Don't remember any reading any children's sci-fi.


----------



## Jeff

ScottBooks said:


> I read _James and the Giant Peach_ once. Don't remember any reading any children's sci-fi.


The last children's science fiction I read was written by H. G. Wells.


----------



## Sailor

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Guest

You got it Sailor.


----------



## ScottBooks

This is from a semi-famous book. It's certainly considered the author's best. Not quite a mystery; more of a novel, this books was published after WWII.

"This morning I got a note from my aunt asking me to come for lunch. I know what this means. Since I go there every Sunday for dinner and today is Wednesday it can only mean one thing: she wants to have one of her serious talks."


----------



## Sailor

okay, it will take me awhile to think of something other than the bible...LOL


----------



## Guest

Scott: My immediate impulse was Catcher in the Rye. Of course, I had to look it up and discovered I was wrong. Never heard of the author. Do you recommend him?


----------



## Jeff

sailor said:


> Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


Somebody tell me the difference between Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory and Charlie and the Chocolate Factory please. And keep Freud out of it. I'm too old to have those kinds of issues.


----------



## tessa

the movie goer


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Somebody tell me the difference between Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory and Charlie and the Chocolate Factory please. And keep Freud out of it. I'm too old to have those kinds of issues.


"Charlie" is the book and the 2005 movie. "Willie Wonka" is the 1971 movie.


----------



## Jeff

Thank you.


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> Scott: My immediate impulse was Catcher in the Rye. Of course, I had to look it up and discovered I was wrong. Never heard of the author. Do you recommend him?


You've probably read him. Much happens during Mardi Gras. (NOT Dunces. I despise that book; makes me nauseous).

Edit: You've never read Thanatos Syndrome?


----------



## ScottBooks

tessa said:


> the movie goer


Bravo!! Your turn...


----------



## tessa

The temperature hit ninety degrees the day she arrived.


----------



## Guest

Nope.  Never read any of his stuff.  But you gotta remember--80% of my reading is genre fiction.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> In the meantime:
> 
> "tritetramethylbenzacarbonethylene"


Did we ever get the cleaning solvent, children's science fiction title?


----------



## Sailor

Jeff, Charlie and the Chocolate factory was a movie I was dying to see when it first came out because it was closer to the book than Willy Wonka was. The first day I got my braces on my teeth was the day I went to see it in the theater and when they showed Charlie as a kid in his 'orthodontic gear' the whole audience laughed so hard. Well, I was offended since I was sitting there with my new braces on and I knew how Charlie felt 

Back to Topic:

This is from a book that I did a book report on in my college English class. It is very famous and very well read, so I won't give too many lines, but I will give more hints or lines if needed.
I know this &#8230; a man got to do what he got to do.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Nope. Never read any of his stuff. But you gotta remember--80% of my reading is genre fiction.


Who?


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Did we ever get the cleaning solvent, children's science fiction title?


Nope. And hints won't help you. If you've read any of the books in question, you'll know it. If you haven't read them, you've likely never even heard of them, and hints won't help.

It can, however, be Googled.


----------



## ScottBooks

Jeff:  Walker Percy

Tessa:  Sweet Potato Queen?


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Nope. And hints won't help you. If you've read any of the books in question, you'll know it. If you haven't read them, you've likely never even heard of them, and hints won't help.
> 
> It can, however, be Googled.


I tried Goggling last night and failed. I'll wait.


----------



## Jeff

sailor said:


> Jeff, Charlie and the Chocolate factory was a movie I was dying to see when it first came out because it was closer to the book than Willy Wonka was. The first day I got my braces on my teeth was the day I went to see it in the theater and when they showed Charlie as a kid in his 'orthodontic gear' the whole audience laughed so hard. Well, I was offended since I was sitting there with my new braces on and I knew how Charlie felt
> 
> Back to Topic:
> 
> This is from a book that I did a book report on in my college English class. It is very famous and very well read, so I won't give too many lines, but I will give more hints or lines if needed.
> I know this &#8230; a man got to do what he got to do.
> 
> 
> Thank you. My kids loved the book and hated the movie.
> 
> Your line is too common for me. I need a hint.


----------



## Guest

Kirk: (explaining to Spock how to use profanity) It was common at the time.  Look at the literature of Harold Robbins... Jacqueline Susanne."

Spock: Ah... the Greats.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Kirk: (explaining to Spock how to use profanity) It was common at the time. Look at the literature of Harold Robbins..Jacqueline Susanne."
> 
> Spock: Ah... the Greats.


Why don't I ever know what you're talking about?


----------



## Guest

"I'd like to buy a clue, Pat."


----------



## Sailor

2nd Hint:

Before I knowed it, I was sayin' out loud, 'The hell with it! There ain't no sin and there ain't no virtue. There's just stuff people do. It's all part of the same thing.' . . . . I says, 'What's this call, this sperit?' An' I says, 'It's love. I love people so much I'm fit to bust, sometimes.' . . . . I figgered, 'Why do we got to hang it on God or Jesus? Maybe,' I figgered, 'maybe it's all men an' all women we love; maybe that's the Holy Sperit-the human sperit-the whole shebang. Maybe all men got one big soul ever'body's a part of.' Now I sat there thinkin' it, an' all of a suddent-I knew it. I knew it so deep down that it was true, and I still know it.


----------



## ScottBooks

Jeff said:


> Why don't I ever know what you're talking about?


He's answering Tessa's quote.

Sailor needs to give us a hint...


----------



## Guest

I was answering Tessa's quote, Jeff.


----------



## Angela

Grapes of Wrath


----------



## ScottBooks

You all are gonna make me turn on that little "New Posts!!!" warning again...


----------



## Sailor

Yea, Angela got it!


----------



## Guest

*ECHO*... ECHO... ECHO... ECHO... ECHO...


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> You all are gonna make me turn on that little "New Posts!!!" warning again...


 Is that a threat Scott?


----------



## tessa

yes bj


----------



## Guest

tessa said:


> yes bj


You say that to _all_ the boys.


----------



## Jeff

ScottBooks said:


> You all are gonna make me turn on that little "New Posts!!!" warning again...


The posts getting stepped on would NOT be bad if we just knew who the post was answering.

Good on ya' Angela.


----------



## Guest

OH!  Ok, Tessa.  Thanks.  Gimme a minute.


----------



## Sailor

FYI: John Steinbeck: American writer of The Grapes of Wrath, the 1939 Pulitzer prize-winning novel. Born 1902. Died 1968. Nobel Prize for Literature 1962.


----------



## ScottBooks

LuckyRainbow said:


> Is that a threat Scott?


No, it'd be an attempt at clarity; probably futile.


----------



## Angela

"Nothing grows in our yard but the bread tree," he mused, "and there are only two more loaves on that tree; and they're not ripe yet. Tell me, Unc; why are we so poor?"


modified cause I left out a word!!


----------



## tessa

Bacardi Jim said:


> In the meantime:
> 
> "tritetramethylbenzacarbonethylene"


did anyone get this?


----------



## Guest

Movie: "Nobody gets outta here without singin' the blues."


----------



## Jeff

tessa said:


> did anyone get this?


No. He won't tell.


----------



## ScottBooks

Angela said:


> "Nothing grows in our yard but the bread tree," he mused, "there are only two more loaves on that tree; and they're not ripe yet. Tell me, Unc; why are we so poor?"


Thinking. Still thinking. Nope.


----------



## Guest

tessa said:


> did anyone get this?


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,949.msg21039.html#msg21039


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Movie: "Nobody gets outta here without singin' the blues."


Is this the answer to the cleaning compound?


----------



## Angela

BJ - is it from the OSHA book on hazardous materials??  lol


----------



## Sailor

Angela said:


> "Nothing grows in our yard but the bread tree," he mused, "and there are only two more loaves on that tree; and they're not ripe yet. Tell me, Unc; why are we so poor?"
> 
> modified cause I left out a word!!


I just downloaded ALL of these free books last week so I won't answer this one...but, were not in Kansas anymore! He's written about 20 books? Wow, this guy has imagination.


----------



## Guest

Tritetramethylbenzacarbonethylene is the secret ingredient that powers the spaceship in Eleanor Cameron's _Mushroom Planet_ books.


----------



## Jeff

sailor said:


> I just downloaded ALL of these free books last week so I won't answer this one...but, were not in Kansas anymore! He's written about 20 books? Wow, this guy has imagination.


You're right.


----------



## tessa

Jeff said:


> No. He won't tell.


 maybe than I 'll have to put on my Thor helmet before I say 4 drops


----------



## Angela

sailor said:


> I just downloaded ALL of these free books last week so I won't answer this one...but, were not in Kansas anymore! He's written about 20 books? Wow, this guy has imagination.


do you know which one??


----------



## ScottBooks

is the secret ingredient that powers the spaceship in...books


are the only words I recognize in that sentence.


----------



## Guest

tessa said:


> maybe than I 'll have to put on my Thor helmet before I say 4 drops


Correct. Twice. Excellent! (Told you the compound was Googlable.  )


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Tritetramethylbenzacarbonethylene is the secret ingredient that powers the spaceship in Eleanor Cameron's _Mushroom Planet_ books.


Angela's answer was right too.


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> Movie: "Nobody gets outta here without singin' the blues."


Most certainly NOT "Blues Brothers".


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> is the secret ingredient that powers the spaceship in...books
> 
> are the only words I recognize in that sentence.


I guess you couldn't catch the Babelfish either.


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> I guess you couldn't catch the Babelfish either.


Squeamish about the whole in my ear thing...


----------



## Jeff

Who's up?


----------



## Sailor

Angela said:


> do you know which one??


no, I just quickly read/skimmed and caught a few things and this stood out at me, but I can't remember in which of the 10 or more books it was in.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Who's up?


Tessa got mine. Nobody's nailed Angela's bread tree yet.


----------



## Angela

Jeff said:


> Who's up?


Sailor and you both know the series, but no one has named the book... should I just go ahead and tell?


----------



## Guest

And no, "bread tree" is *not* some kind of euphemism.


----------



## Sandpiper

From a movie:

"Sight of that through the kitchen window made me put down my dish towel more than once."


----------



## ScottBooks

Sandpiper said:


> From a movie:
> 
> "Sight of that through the kitchen window made me put down my dish towel more than once."


_Field of Dreams_?

Keep playing, I'll catch up tomorrow...must be up at 6am. (EST)


----------



## Sandpiper

No, not Field of Dreams.


----------



## Guest

Hud?


----------



## tessa

Bacardi Jim said:


> Correct. Twice. Excellent! (Told you the compound was Googlable.  )


would have been faster answering it but I kept spelling it wrong


----------



## Sandpiper

You win BJ.  Patricia Neal to Paul Newman after saying, "You look pretty good without your shirt on."


----------



## Angela

I knew it was a Paul Newman movie, just couldn't remember which one!


----------



## Guest

Movie:  "SHHH!  I smell something."


----------



## Guest

I'm going to guess that Leslie's is one of the few of the series I haven't read: Patchwork Girl of OZ.


----------



## Sandpiper

How 'bout this movie:

Nothing is said.  Starring couple is dancing.  No words are needed.  STEAMY.  To me it is 'bout the steamiest, hottest scene ever in a movie.

Any guesses?  It's from 1998.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm going to guess that Leslie's is one of the few of the series I haven't read: Patchwork Girl of OZ.


correct on one point, wrong on another... the name is Angela!! lol


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> correct on one point, wrong on another... the name is Angela!! lol


Doh!


----------



## Angela

Dirty Dancing??


----------



## Jeff

I’ve got a tech-support incident that I can’t handle while I play. Goodnight folks.


----------



## Angela

Nite, Jeff


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> I've got a tech-support incident that I can't handle while I play. Goodnight folks.


goodnight Jeff


----------



## Guest

Sandpiper said:


> How 'bout this movie:
> 
> Nothing is said. Starring couple is dancing. No words are needed. STEAMY. To me it is 'bout the steamiest, hottest scene ever in a movie.
> 
> Any guesses? It's from 1998.


Nice quote. 

MeetJoeBlackWildThingsSlidingDoorsANightattheRoxburyPracticalMagicCan'tHardlyWaitBrideofChucky


----------



## Sandpiper

No, not Dirty Dancing.

And none of those, BJ.


----------



## tessa

mr and mrs smith ?


----------



## Sandpiper

I've got to quit for tonight.

Dance scene is Robert Redford and Kristin Scott Thomas in _The Horse Whisperer_.


----------



## Guest

ArmageddonTheTrumanShowShakespeareinLoveTheBigLebowskiDarkCityABug'sLifePiYou'veGotMailPleasantvilleLethalWeaponIVTheWeddingSinger


----------



## Guest

Sandpiper said:


> I've got to quit for tonight.
> 
> Dance scene is Robert Redford and Kristin Scott Thomas in _The Horse Whisperer_.


Doh! I should have known that! It was obvious!


----------



## Sandpiper

I said it was from 1998.


----------



## Guest

Anyway, now that that's over with....

No guesses on "SHHH!  I smell something."?


----------



## Angela

I forgot about that one.... Ghostbusters


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> I forgot about that one.... Ghostbusters


No HUMAN would stack Kindles like this. Good job.


----------



## Sailor

Nope, don't know what that smell is BJ 

Here is a book:

But it was not the sight of her body, nor yet was it that of the body of _________lying near her, which raised the hair upon the heads of these three daredevil roysterers, but it was that, standing over ++++, and plucking at his throat, there stood a foul thing, a great, black beast, shaped like a hound, yet larger than any hound that ever mortal eye has rested upon. And even as they looked the thing tore the throat out of ________, on which, as it turned its blazing eyes and dripping jaws upon them, the three shrieked with fear and rode for dear life, still screaming, across the moor. One, it is said, died that very night of what he had seen, and the other twain were but broken men for the rest of their days.

corrected the name...


----------



## Angela

The Hound of Baskerville??


----------



## Guest

I read that one and saw the movie in college, so I'll wait on Angela's.


----------



## tessa

the hound of  the baskervilles


----------



## Guest

Your turn twice, Angeleslie.


----------



## Sailor

Angela said:


> The Hound of Baskerville??


Angela KNOWS her books! Good Job.


----------



## Angela

Somewhat surprisingly, the pilot obeyed the command, the reason being that he had gotten a good look at the big bronze fellow.


----------



## Sailor

tessa said:


> the hound of the baskervilles


Yes, tessa, Angela and you are correct.


----------



## Angela

By the time the clerk had been eaten, it was going on three o'clock.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Your turn twice, Angeleslie.


lol... funny man... OK I have twice posted!!


----------



## Guest

One of the Doc Savage books?  My mom had a few that I skimmed, and I remember they referred to him as "the big bronze fellow" sometimes.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> One of the Doc Savage books? My mom had a few that I skimmed, and I remember they referred to him as "the big bronze fellow" sometimes.


 I will give you that one without having to name the book... It was from #74 in the Doc Savage series by Kenneth Robeson titled "The Derrick Devil."


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> By the time the clerk had been eaten, it was going on three o'clock.


You own this book? Or read it at some point?  I think Stanislaw Lem is the only Russian SF I've even encountered outside of Solaris.


----------



## tessa

I'm on eastern time so good night


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> I will give you that one without having to name the book... It was from #74 in the Doc Savage series by Kenneth Robeson titled "The Derrick Devil."


You are too kind. I'm guessing it's unGooglable, so I am proud.


----------



## Sailor

tessa said:


> I'm on eastern time so good night


 nite tessa


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> You own this book? Or read it at some point?  I think Stanislaw Lem is the only Russian SF I've even encountered outside of Solaris.


uhhh.. yes I own this book, but I have no idea who Stanislaw Lem is...


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> uhhh.. yes I own this book, but I have no idea who Stanislaw Lem is...


A more famous (but not to you) Russian SF writer.

I won't answer this one because I Googled. But even that doesn't give you the answer. You have to take what you find, piece it together, and keep Googling. It was like a treasure hunt.


----------



## Angela

Angela said:


> By the time the clerk had been eaten, it was going on three o'clock.


next line in book...

Anne could have driven straight to Haven--


----------



## Sailor

We can google the answers for this game?


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> A more famous (but not to you) Russian SF writer.
> 
> I won't answer this one because I Googled. But even that doesn't give you the answer. You have to take what you find, piece it together, and keep Googling. It was like a treasure hunt.


you googled the answer?? But I thought you were an SK fan??


----------



## Guest

Book: "Once, long ago, traveling among the marbles of Rome and Florence, he had seen women like this, kept in stone instead of ice."


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> you googled the answer?? But I thought you were an SK fan??


darn, darn, darn. I had come up with an obscure Russian SF novel entitled Prisoners of Power. But it's _The Mist_, isn't it?


----------



## Guest

sailor said:


> We can google the answers for this game?


Since I Googled, I was not going to guess.


----------



## Angela

I love Ray Bradbury!!

we the only ones still up?? Sailor, where are you??


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> darn, darn, darn. I had come up with an obscure Russian SF novel entitled Prisoners of Power. But it's _The Mist_, isn't it?


Nope, not _The Mist_. It is my least favorite of all SK books and the movie was even worse!!


----------



## Guest

Angela: check this link, then hit the hit:

http://www.google.com/search?q=%22By+the+time+the+clerk+had+been+eaten%2C+it+was+going+on+three+o%27clock.%22&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS280US280&aq=t

Now I feel like a dolt.


----------



## Sailor

Angela said:


> I love Ray Bradbury!!
> 
> we the only ones still up?? Sailor, where are you??



I'm here, I just need easy ones. I haven't read many books.


----------



## Guest

OK, I'll give you _Something Wicked_.

And yours is Pet Sematary?


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> OK, I'll give you _Something Wicked_.
> 
> And yours is Pet Sematary?


No... lol, but that movie was pretty bad, too!


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Angela: check this link, then hit the hit:
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22By+the+time+the+clerk+had+been+eaten%2C+it+was+going+on+three+o%27clock.%22&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS280US280&aq=t
> 
> Now I feel like a dolt.


I did it, but the whole page doesn't want to download... what was that??


----------



## Sailor

Bacardi Jim said:


> Since I Googled, I was not going to guess.


Okay, I thought, "no wonder why they are guessing all these, they are googling! I am doing it the hard way and wacking my little brain cells and can't come up with anything."


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> I did it, but the whole page doesn't want to download... what was that??


Prisoners of Power


----------



## Angela

sailor said:


> Okay, I thought, "no wonder why they are guessing all these, they are googling! I am doing it the hard way and wacking my little brain cells and can't come up with anything."


Sailor, not all of us are googling.


----------



## Angela

Well, the Book III part was correct...ready to give up??


----------



## Guest

The Tommyknockers?

No, her name was Bobbi.


----------



## Sailor

Angela said:


> Sailor, not all of us are googling.


At first when I started this thread I thought everyone was googling because the answers were so far out there; I thought how did they ever guess that? Then I read that there wasn't any googling allowed. So if we google, then we just don't post the answer, I get it.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> The Tommyknockers?
> 
> No, her name was Bobbi.


Finally!! and who is Bobbi??


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> Finally!! and who is Bobbi??


Bobbi is the main female character in The Tommyknockers. Bobbi Anderson.


----------



## Angela

sailor said:


> At first when I started this thread I thought everyone was googling because the answers were so far out there; I thought how did they ever guess that? Then I read that there wasn't any googling allowed. So if we google, then we just don't post the answer, I get it.


Correct.


----------



## Guest

But I am relieved to get it right.  I was sitting in the library looking at all my SK books and asking myself "Which one was set in Haven and might have involved cannibalism?"


----------



## Guest

Can't do THAT with a Kindle.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Bobbi is the main female character in The Tommyknockers. Bobbi Anderson.


and Anne was Bobbi's sister... my reference came from book III and she was on her way to Haven and had just rented a car from Avis.


----------



## Guest

The "clerk" was the postal clerk, yes?


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> The "clerk" was the postal clerk, yes?


I guess not.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> The "clerk" was the postal clerk, yes?


yes


----------



## Angela

I really disliked that book... I don't know why I still have it!!


----------



## Guest

The one that Jesus told that housewife was messing around with her husband?


----------



## Sailor

The Tommyknockers

The book takes its title from an old children's rhyme:

Late last night and the night before,

Tommyknockers, Tommyknockers, knocking at the door.

I want to go out, don't know if I can,

'Cause I'm so afraid of the Tommyknocker man.

King himself wrote the second verse; and claims to have heard the first verse when he was a child.


----------



## Guest

Well, you've hung out in the SK thread enough to know how much I disliked the book.  And the movie was even worse.  Small wonder I didn't recognize it.  But excellent quote!  It is a great line.


----------



## Guest

Pop Pop Pop-Up Video


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Well, you've hung out in the SK thread enough to know how much I disliked the book. And the movie was even worse. Small wonder I didn't recognize it. But excellent quote! It is a great line.


That was why I chose a line from that one!! I figured you might not get it right away!!


----------



## Angela

Well, folks... I am calling it a night! It has been fun, but I have to get up early... still have lots to do before the kids arrive on Wednesday! Nite friends!!


----------



## Sailor

goodnight angela


----------



## Guest

G'night, all.


----------



## Sailor

Here BJ, This is a discription about a SF book.

Can you name the book and author?

Straightforward writing propels this intriguing tale about the evolution of humanity. Dreaded aliens invade and impose peace on the planet. They turn out to be reasonably benevolent as they go about unselfishly raising humanity to a new plane of spiritual evolution.


----------



## Sailor

Goodnight BJ, guess it in the morning. I'm out for the night too. Got a few cuts and colors tomorrow. Night Friends.


----------



## Guest

Childhood's End


----------



## Guest

It's the book right THERE:


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> Movie: "Nobody gets outta here without singin' the blues."


Morning all. That's *Adventures in Babysitting*. I didn't see it anywhere so I am guessing it wasn't guessed.

L


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Morning all. That's *Adventures in Babysitting*. I didn't see it anywhere so I am guessing it wasn't guessed.
> 
> L


I think it was Tessa who said that she "needed to put on her Thor helmet" to get the answer.


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> I think it was Tessa who said that she "needed to put on her Thor helmet" to get the answer.


Ah, okay.


----------



## Sailor

Bacardi Jim said:


> Childhood's End


Correct Jim!

Childhood's End 
by Arthur C Clarke (1954)
A breath-taking climax tops things off, making this Clarke's best by far.


----------



## Jeff

Google this:

Movie from a book - not even close to the first line, but memorable.

"I think God is coming."

Back to work - bye y'all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm away from the boards for 18 hours and this thread jumps 10 pages.  Sheesh.


----------



## ScottBooks

Jeff said:


> Movie from a book - not even close to the first line, but memorable.
> 
> "I think God is coming."


"Oh, God!"?

"M*A*S*H*"?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Google this:
> 
> Movie from a book - not even close to the first line, but memorable.
> 
> "I think God is coming."
> 
> Back to work - bye y'all.


I don't know why, but I'm picturing Tom Hanks saying this line.

A League of Their Own?


----------



## ScottBooks

I've tried googling God enough for now...(An unsurprisingly large number of hits)...Jeff isn't around...Here's an easy one:

"Not long after I moved with my family to a small town in New Hampshire I happened upon a path that vanished into a wood on the edge of town."


----------



## Jeff

Okay, a hint. In the movie, the quote is spoken with a heavy Afrikaner accent.


----------



## Jeff

ScottBooks said:


> "Not long after I moved with my family to a small town in New Hampshire I happened upon a path that vanished into a wood on the edge of town."


a walk in the woods


----------



## ScottBooks

Jeff said:


> a walk in the woods


and wouldn't it be fun to have the AT in your backyard 

I have no ideas about your book/movie, somebody else has to come play.


----------



## Jeff

ScottBooks said:


> I have no ideas about your book/movie, somebody else has to come play.


Another great quote from that movie, again, same accent, different voice, "...the lion does not have this ox. God is happy. He plays with us."

Psst. This is me whispering(These are from memory and might be off a little,)


----------



## ScottBooks

"The Gods Must Be Crazy"?  I watch very very few movies.


----------



## Jeff

ScottBooks said:


> "The Gods Must Be Crazy"? I watch very very few movies.


Out of Africa

I don't watch many movies either but I've watched this several times. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Jeff

Darn. Sorry, Scott. If have to go again. "I'll be back."

Now there's a movie quote that you should know.


----------



## ScottBooks

I do, but I didn't see it in a theater.


----------



## Angela

Jeff said:


> Darn. Sorry, Scott. If have to go again. "I'll be back."
> 
> Now there's a movie quote that you should know.


Now this is a movie quote I know!! lol


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Darn. Sorry, Scott. If have to go again. "I'll be back."
> 
> Now there's a movie quote that you should know.


I can name at least three movies with this line... from the same actor.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> I can name at least three movies with this line... from the same actor.


Where did everybody go?

Sorry. I'm having a busy night fielding tech support for a friend so I have to keep logging off and back on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Where did everybody go?
> 
> Sorry. I'm having a busy night fielding tech support for a friend so I have to keep logging off and back on.


Been watching DWTS. Got so upset that I had to go eat some chocolate.


----------



## ScottBooks

I'm watching the last episode of The Shield and playing D2 online. Who's gotta quote?


----------



## Angela

gertiekindle said:


> Been watching DWTS. Got so upset that I had to go eat some chocolate.


I was watching that, too... who did you want to win?


----------



## Guest

Terminator
T2
The Last Action Hero (one of my guilty pleasures, along with The Postman)


----------



## Jeff

Jim's up.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Jim's up.


HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT?

*checks room for hidden cameras*


----------



## Jeff

LR's been talking on another thread.


----------



## Guest

Book: "God-pounding _heavy_ tune!"


----------



## Jeff

God or gut?


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> God or gut?


The quote is correct as it appears.


----------



## TM

Okay - gotta say i got a thrill out of seeing a thread titled "Who is John Galt?"

Sadly, when i say that... many people get all blank looking on me...

Oooh... I gotta see what Rand books are Kindlized...


----------



## Jeff

I looked it up while I was waiting. I wouldn’t have known it anyway.


----------



## Jeff

TM said:


> Okay - gotta say i got a thrill out of seeing a thread titled "Who is John Galt?"
> 
> Sadly, when i say that... many people get all blank looking on me...
> 
> Oooh... I gotta see what Rand books are Kindlized...


Come on in and play. BJ has a quote from a book. You have to guess the title.


----------



## Jeff

Oh, sorry. Welcome.


----------



## Jeff

If nobody wants to play, I’m going. Good night all you nice people.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Book: "God-pounding _heavy_ tune!"


I know it is S King


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> I was watching that, too... who did you want to win?


I wanted Lance and Lacey to win. I loved her from SYTYCD. Len was just too brutal to her. I've never seen him to that to one of the pros, just the stars.

The reason for the chocolate was Lancey coming in third behind Warren the klutz. He's fun to watch, but clumsy and awkward. Lance has improved week after week.

Brooke and Derek deserved the win. Derek and Mark are my two fave guys on the show. They were both trained by Mark's father, Corky.


----------



## Angela

gertiekindle said:


> I wanted Lance and Lacey to win. I loved her from SYTYCD. Len was just too brutal to her. I've never seen him to that to one of the pros, just the stars.
> 
> The reason for the chocolate was Lancey coming in third behind Warren the klutz. He's fun to watch, but clumsy and awkward. Lance has improved week after week.
> 
> Brooke and Derek deserved the win. Derek and Mark are my two fave guys on the show. They were both trained by Mark's father, Corky.


Wow, it is like you were in my mind!! I am a big fan of SYTYCD and I really wanted Lacey to win (on both shows)! The first season Mark was on the show, Corky was interview by our local ABC station (Houston, TX) and he talked about him and Derek and how competitive they had been growing up. The Huff siblings also lives with Corky and his family for years while training. Corky has a dance studio in Houston and still teaches.

Warren's dancing didn't deserve to the be in the finals, but Praise God... Cloris wasn't!!! lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> Wow, it is like you were in my mind!! I am a big fan of SYTYCD and I really wanted Lacey to win (on both shows)! The first season Mark was on the show, Corky was interview by our local ABC station (Houston, TX) and he talked about him and Derek and how competitive they had been growing up. The Huff siblings also lives with Corky and his family for years while training. Corky has a dance studio in Houston and still teaches.
> 
> Warren's dancing didn't deserve to the be in the finals, but Praise God... Cloris wasn't!!! lol


When SYTYCD comes on again, we'll start a thread. I didn't see the first season, but I've been a fan since season 2.

Season 3. Sabra won because Nigel pushed so hard for her to win. Once she and Dom broke up, she went downhill. Much as I loved Lacey, Danny should have won, and Pasha should have been in the top 4.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Back on topic.  Let's try this one.

Book 1 -- Containing as much of the birth of the foundling as is necessary or proper to acquaint the reader with in the beginning of this history.


----------



## ScottBooks

gertiekindle said:


> Back on topic. Let's try this one.
> 
> Book 1 -- Containing as much of the birth of the foundling as is necessary or proper to acquaint the reader with in the beginning of this history.


Tarzan?


----------



## Sailor

gertiekindle said:


> Back on topic. Let's try this one.
> 
> Book 1 -- Containing as much of the birth of the foundling as is necessary or proper to acquaint the reader with in the beginning of this history.


Black Beauty?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Not Tarzan and not Black Beauty, although it was made into a movie.


----------



## Sailor

Oliver Twist?


----------



## ScottBooks

It sounds like Twain...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Not Twain and not Oliver Twist.  Time for a clue.  It was written in the 18th Century and was made into a movie in the early 60's.


----------



## ScottBooks

I was born in the middle 60's...


----------



## Sailor

I wasn't around to see it either, did they/do they play re-runs?


----------



## ScottBooks

1700's?  British or American? Is the foundling a person or an animal? 

Sailor and I are clueless and nobody else is around to play...


----------



## Sailor

SherlockHolmesMobyDickThousandLeguesUnderTheSeaTomThumbJackTheRipper


----------



## Jeff

Tom Jones


----------



## ScottBooks

Jeff said:


> Tom Jones


The bad lounge act?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScottBooks said:


> 1700's? British or American? Is the foundling a person or an animal?
> 
> Sailor and I are clueless and nobody else is around to play...


It was just on TV last week. British author, written in 1749 and the foundling is a person; male to be exact.

When the movie came out in theaters, I went to see it every day for two weeks straight. I read the book not long after that, and just downloaded it right after I watched the movie last week.


----------



## Jeff

The History of Tom Jones, a Foundling, or Tom Jones. A novel by Henry Fielding, published on February 28 1749.


----------



## tessa

wuthering heights


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff got it.  The History of Tom Jones, a Foundling, by Henry Fielding.  Wonderful book.  Great movie.  Hugh Griffiths (and his horse).  I laugh just thinking about it.


----------



## Sailor

gertiekindle said:


> Great movie. Hugh Griffiths (and his horse). I laugh just thinking about it.


As Scott and sailor scratch heads in wonderment and amazement...they had motion pictures back then?


----------



## Jeff

sailor said:


> As Scott and sailor scratch heads in wonderment and amazement...they had motion pictures back then?


If you weren't such a great advertisement I might take exception to that remark.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sailor said:


> As Scott and sailor scratch heads in wonderment and amazement...they had motion pictures back then?


You'd be amazed at the technology we had back when I was scraping buffalo skins.


----------



## ScottBooks

They had movies...no color though.  I never did know any of the plot points of Tom Jones. Now I know one.


----------



## Jeff

ScottBooks said:


> The bad lounge act?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScottBooks said:


> They had movies...no color though. I never did know any of the plot points of Tom Jones. Now I know one.


Of whom (Tom Jones) the opinion of all was that he was born to be hanged ... from the movie.

Now you know two plot points ... and it is in color.


----------



## Jeff

I will begin the story of my adventures with a certain morning early in the month of June, the year of grace 1751, when I took the key for the last time out of the door of my father’s house.

Book. Older than me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> I will begin the story of my adventures with a certain morning early in the month of June, the year of grace 1751, when I took the key for the last time out of the door of my father's house.
> 
> Book. Older than me.


Gulliver's Travels?


----------



## ScottBooks

Damn, not _The Bastard_ then...hmmm


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are books older than you?



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Is it cheating to do research?

Betsy


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> I will begin the story of my adventures with a certain morning early in the month of June, the year of grace 1751, when I took the key for the last time out of the door of my father's house.
> Book. Older than me.



Robbinson Carousoe can't spell it, but I don't think it's right anyway. was it written on papyrus?


----------



## ScottBooks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is it cheating to do research?
> 
> Betsy


Only if you then pretend you didn't. BJ looks things up and then gives incredibly oblique hints.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is it cheating to do research?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, but we do it anyway.


----------



## tessa

I just bought this book for my grandson.

tessa


----------



## Jeff

HINT: The hero, and the sequel = David Balfour


----------



## Jeff

tessa said:


> I just bought this book for my grandson.
> 
> tessa


Great book.


----------



## Jeff

Balfour is the writer's third name...


----------



## Jeff

Robert Louis Balfour ...


----------



## Jeff

Somebody Google this and give us another that everybody will jump on


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> Somebody Google this and give us another that everybody will jump on


kidnapped


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Treasure Island -- Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## ScottBooks

Jeff said:


> Somebody Google this and give us another that everybody will jump on


They've all been _Kidnapped_.


----------



## ScottBooks

So is it Tessa or Sailor?


----------



## Jeff

ScottBooks said:


> They've all been _Kidnapped_.


Yes. We have a winner.


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> Yes. We have a winner.


It's Scott...sailor had to google it.


----------



## Jeff

ScottBooks said:


> So is it Tessa or Sailor?


Tessa's up to bat.


----------



## Sailor

Oppps, nope, it is tessa, looking back she already bought the book and knew it.


----------



## Jeff

sailor said:


> Oppps, nope, it is tessa, looking back she already bought the book and knew it.


Unless she was faking me out


----------



## ScottBooks

I'm actually downloading samples of books as we speak just to see what the first line is...On the off chance I'm ever fast enough to be right...


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> Unless she was faking me out


Okay, I have my new line 'I just bought this book'!


----------



## Jeff

A post on this forum?


----------



## Sailor

I'm waiting on tessa...I'll look something up in the meantime, on the rare chance that
I might have beginers luck tonight and get one right...or I'll just post it if tessa got kidnapped.


----------



## Jeff

Oh. I thought "Okay, I have my new line 'I just bought this book'!" was the next one,


----------



## tessa

I really can't play tonight hubby had kidney stone blasted today.  When I can I look in on everyone.


----------



## Jeff

tessa said:


> I really can't play tonight hubby had kidney stone blasted today. When I can I look in on everyone.


Okay, Tessa. Hope your husband gets better soon. My grandson is nagging me to come and play with him so I better go too. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

Jeff


----------



## Sailor

I remember him as if it were yesterday, as he came plodding to the inn door, his seachest following behind him in a handbarrow; a tall, strong, heavy, nut-brown man...

popular book, famous writter


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have to retire from the fray for a while.  McAfee Security is running, as it frequently does when I'm online, and it takes too long for me to post.  I'll be back when it's finished, if it finishes before bedtime.


----------



## bosslady402

just joined in. anybody still playing?  I've got a couple ready, are we taking turns?


----------



## Sailor

hope hubby feels better soon tessa. Bye Jeff...Happy Thanksgiving to all of you too!


----------



## Sailor

I'm here, I don't know if Scott is still here...scott, are you still here?


----------



## ScottBooks

sailor said:


> I remember him as if it were yesterday, as he came plodding to the inn door, his seachest following behind him in a handbarrow; a tall, strong, heavy, nut-brown man...
> 
> popular book, famous writter


Of course he has a seachest...Well, I know it's not Moby Dick...hmmmm


----------



## tessa

tessa said:


> I just bought this book for my grandson.
> 
> tessa


I really did buy this book for him he lost his and he had to do a book report.

P.S. I read this book before scott books was born


----------



## Sailor

ScottBooks said:


> Of course he has a seachest...Well, I know it's not Moby Dick...hmmmm


Arrggghhh, No Matey, not Moby Dick!


----------



## ScottBooks

bosslady said:


> just joined in. anybody still playing? I've got a couple ready, are we taking turns?


Feel free to jump in with a guess, whoever gets it right goes next...After tonight I may have to change my user name. ScottHockeyOnTV?


----------



## Sailor

It's not the first line of the book...didn't want to give it away.
But, if you need a song that goes with it, I will sing it, for a clue that will give it away.


----------



## bosslady402

sailor said:


> I remember him as if it were yesterday, as he came plodding to the inn door, his seachest following behind him in a handbarrow; a tall, strong, heavy, nut-brown man...


not the old man and the sea is it? (I think maybe that's a short story?)
which game are you watching?


----------



## Sailor

ScottBooks said:


> After tonight I may have to change my user name. ScottHockeyOnTV?


over here it's: SailorSoccerOnTv or SailorShootingOnTv or Sailor4-WheelingOnTv...hubby's home for the holidays...yikes!


----------



## Sailor

bosslady said:


> not the old man and the sea is it? (I think maybe that's a short story?)
> which game are you watching?


Arrgghh, No for you Lassie, not the old man and the sea....BUT, it does have something to do with the Ocean!


----------



## ScottBooks

sailor said:


> It's not the first line of the book...didn't want to give it away.
> But, if you need a song that goes with it, I will sing it, for a clue that will give it away.


Sorry Sailor, I have the feeling this should make it obvious and I'm just not thinking. I've gotta go too, 4 hour drive to make 7 hours from now.

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone

EDIT: I was watching the CAPS!! Alex had a hat trick!


----------



## Sailor

Happy Thanksgiving Scott, drive safe! We have a long drive tomorrow morning also and will be off the board for a few days also.


----------



## Sailor

2nd clue:

Thirteen men on the dead man's chest,
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum.


----------



## TM

Treasue island


----------



## Sailor

TM said:


> Treasue island


Yes, Treasure Island, You got it right!


----------



## Guest

Oh, my last quote was from The Talisman. I know it got ignored and forgotten, but just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Guest

Better yet, let's bring them home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mind you, I'm not the moderator of Not Quite Kindle, but we're seriously off topic here.  You might want to start a new topic with an appropriate sbject so that folks will know what they're getting into...

Betsy


----------



## TM

Any rules on the one line... Does it have to be from a kindle book?


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sailor: One more time--THEY ARE NOT RISKING THEIR LIVES FOR THE "FREEDOM" OF OTHERS!!!!! Just the opposite--They are risking their lives to force our way of doing things on a people who don't want or need it. They are, in fact, risking their lives to SUBJUGATE others to the "American" way of thinking.
> 
> If I have to thank them, then I also have to thank the Nazi soldiers on the line for doing _exactly the same thing_.


Jim, I find your comment offensive.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Jim, I find your comment offensive.


There's a first.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, as a fellow member, not a moderator, I'm asking you again to find a separate thread to discuss this.  I was enjoying the "game show" before it got side tracked.

Betsy


----------



## TM

Okay - not sure if it fits the rules, this book has not been Kindlized, is a recent fantansy book:

"I'll string a fiddle with your guts and make you play it while I dance."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's a heck of an image, isn't it!

I've got a clue:  It's a first person account...

Betsy


----------



## TM

Betsy - ya know the book? I have been pressing the kindlize button on it, and even commented to the authior it needs to be Kindlized... doing the same for the next book in the series, which is not released yet (another hint)...

And yeah, love the imagery...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, I cheated.    It definitely sounds really good...

Betsy


----------



## TM

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, I cheated.  It definitely sounds really good...
> 
> Betsy


it is an awesome book (one of my favs), I am eagerly awaiting the second installment, even have it on pre-order. I also follow the author's blog, he can be hilarious!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Appreciate us getting back on topic, folks, thanks to all for cleaning up the thread best we could!

Jim, are you familiar with the book TM posted about?

Betsy


----------



## Guest

I cheated and looked it up. Never heard of it.

But you gotta remember, my fantasy focus has been on the _Song of Ice and Fire_ saga for so long now that I can hardly even remember that there are other fantasy books.


----------



## TM

Bacardi Jim said:


> I cheated and looked it up. Never heard of it.
> 
> But you gotta remember, my fantasy focus has been on the _Song of Ice and Fire_ saga for so long now that I can hardly even remember that there are other fantasy books.


Oh - I love that series, just hate the long wait in between books... the author makes me mad at times not only does he seem to be able to publish books outside of the series while we are waiting, but when Feast of Crows came out, he said the whole books was written but the publishers wanted to split it into two because it was so huge... yet how long have we waited for Dances With Dragons if it really was all written as he claimed, there would be not such a long wait! Okay, rant over!

if ya like that series though, ya need to try the book i quoted from and also Steven Erickson's Malazan Book of the Fallen series... havenlt checked yet to see how many are kindlized...


----------



## Guest

I can't possibly jump into a new series right now. I just finished A Storm of Swords two nights ago, and still have _Crows_ looming before me. I have never encountered a book series that has so _exhausted_ me.

Plus, I have the latest _Repairman Jack_ novel sitting around waiting for me. And I am _obsessively_ committed to that series.


----------



## TM

Bacardi Jim said:


> I can't possibly jump into a new series right now. I just finished A Storm of Swords two nights ago, and still have _Crows_ looming before me. I have never encountered a book series that has so _exhausted_ me.
> 
> Plus, I have the latest _Repairman Jack_ novel sitting around waiting for me. And I am _obsessively_ committed to that series.


But ya have to admit, even if it is exhausting, it is very, very good...

Oh, HBO approved a pilot based on the series, in case ya are interested.


----------



## Guest

TM said:


> But ya have to admit, even if it is exhausting, it is very, very good...
> 
> Oh, HBO approved a pilot based on the series, in case ya are interested.


I don't know about the "very, very," but it's keeping me reading, despite the fact that it feels more like homework than pleasure. Every single page, chapter and book is obsessively overpadded with meaningless inconsequential details and names. Each book could have been trimmed to half its length and been a _better_ book. I don't need to know exactly _what_ Tyrion had for breakfast in minute detail. Or the garment-by-garment dressing of Sansa. That is just ridiculous! And it pisses me off.

But the plotting is fantastic! Which is why I'm sticking with them.


----------



## TM

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't know about the "very, very," but it's keeping me reading, despite the fact that it feels more like homework than pleasure. Every single page, chapter and book is obsessively overpadded with meaningless inconsequential details and names. Each book could have been trimmed to half its length and been a _better_ book. I don't need to know exactly _what_ Tyrion had for breakfast in minute detail. Or the garment-by-garment dressing of Sansa. That is just ridiculous! And it pisses me off.
> 
> But the plotting is fantastic! Which is why I'm sticking with them.


The plotting is awesome... and I love the shades of grey in his charcters... plus, I like the extra detail. Makes me feel like I am there....


----------



## ScrappingForever

Oh, I love the George R.R. Martin series, too. I'm also frustrated by the wait between books, but that seems to be the way it goes between all of my favorite authors. (My favorite books are big fat ones that are series books.)

TM, thanks for the book suggestions. I'm always looking for more good fantasy books along those lines.


----------



## MonaSW

Jeff said:


> In another thread, we were discussing favorite lines from favorite movies so I thought it might be fun to expand on that. Tell us your favorite line from a book or movie and let us guess at the title.


"Polka will never die!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

oooh that's intriguing...

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW

It's a book from my favorite series. I've used a couple of avatars created from covers of his books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's a turkey on the cover?



Betsy


----------



## MonaSW

LOL - current one is, of course, in honor of the day.


----------



## Angela

I am familiar with the t-shirt, but not the series.


----------



## Guest

The Weird Al bio?


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> The Weird Al bio?


Not Weird Al... and I can't say because that quote is on that website that the t-shirt comes from and it would be cheating.


----------



## Guest

The Judy Tenuta bio?


----------



## Guest

LAWRENCE WELK!


----------



## MonaSW

Bacardi Jim said:


> LAWRENCE WELK!


Bite your tongue!

Hint: The line was spoken by Waldo Butters, Assistant Medical Examiner.


----------



## Guest

True fact:  Lawrence Welk had a personalized license plate that read: NA1NA2


----------



## Guest

Haven't read those books. Slaughterhouse Five is as close as I ever want to get to that city.


----------



## MonaSW

Bacardi Jim said:


> Haven't read those books. Slaughterhouse Five is as close as I ever want to get to that city.


Who cares about the city, the series rocks!


----------



## Guest

MonaSW said:


> Who cares about the city, the series rocks!


*meekly*

Yes, dear.


----------



## MonaSW

Hey, no channeling my boyfriend.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Just tossing out another hint, Mona.


----------



## MonaSW

Is it the hat?


----------



## Guest

MonaSW said:


> Is it the hat?


No, the HAT is in Miller's Crossing. But what is the city in your book known for?


----------



## MonaSW

Chicago is the town. And it's a one wizard town.


----------



## Guest

The Dresden Files is set in Chicago?

*doubletake*


----------



## MonaSW

Yup, sure is.

"The Dresden Files is a series of fantasy/mystery novels written by Jim Butcher. He provides a first person narrative of each story from the point of view of the main character, private investigator and wizard Harry Dresden, as he recounts investigations into supernatural disturbances in modern-day Chicago."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dresden_Files


----------



## Guest

I don't doubt you.  I'm just surprised I never heard of the series.


----------



## MonaSW

I didn't know about the books until the series hit the SciFi channel. The TV series had potential, the books rocked! Jim Butcher is now on 10 and working on 11. I spent a lot of money getting caught up.


----------



## Guest

I cheated.  Go again.


----------



## MonaSW

The quote it is from is Dead Beat, Book 7 of the Dresden Files. The book also features the famed Tyrannosaurus rex Sue http://www.fieldmuseum.org/SUE/


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure "famed" means what you think it means.  But you're up again.


----------



## MonaSW

Yikes, another quote... Hmm, let me think. 

"Likest thou jelly within thy doughnut?" "Nay, but prithee, with sprinkles 'pon it instead," "and frosting of white."


----------



## Guest

I'm gonna take a wild stab in the dark and guess that it is yet another _Dresden Files_ book. Just because you strike me as that kind of person.


----------



## Angela

Sounds interesting... I may have to check out this Butcher guy!!


----------



## MonaSW

Yup, that's me, stuck in a rut. My screen saver on my Kindle is the cover of Storm Front. The original, not the updated cover. There are a lot of laugh out loud quotes in the Dresden Files books.


----------



## Guest

I'm, sorry for your inability to think outside the rut.


----------



## MonaSW

LOL - not really stuck in a rut. Just those are the quotes that leap most lightly into my brain.  I just finished reading Farewell to the Master, the Andre Norton Beastmaster trilogy and am starting Neuomancer. Thank you for the recommendation for that, I don't think I've read it before.


----------



## Guest

Does that put me up?


----------



## Guest

I guess not.


*waits in Limbo*


----------



## MonaSW

Go ahead, the only other quotes I'm remembering are also from the Dresden Files. The last one was from Small Favor, book 10 in the series. Turn Coat comes out next year.


----------



## Guest

"The power of Christ compels you!"


----------



## MonaSW

From the Rite of Exorcism?


----------



## Guest

MonaSW said:


> From the Rite of Exorcism?


Errrrr.... that's not the name of the book. Or the movie.


----------



## MonaSW

Either Stigmata or The Exorcist


----------



## Guest

MonaSW said:


> Either Stigmata or *The Exorcist*


There ya go.


----------



## MonaSW

I probably should see that movie sometime.


----------



## Guest

It's the single greatest "horror" movie ever made.


----------



## MonaSW

I don't know, the first Alien scared the pants off of me! I think it was the best of the three.

"An armed society is a polite society."


----------



## Guest

Any Libertarian manifesto.
Countless hundreds of SF books. Most notably The Weapon Shops of Isher.
I think I last encountered it in F. Paul Wilson's Hosts.


----------



## MonaSW

Actually it's from Beyond This Horizon by Robert A. Heinlein, 1942


----------



## Guest

MonaSW said:


> Actually it's from Beyond This Horizon by Robert A. Heinlein, 1942


Like I said. Countless hundreds.


----------



## MonaSW

I was not aware it was a direct quote from the The Weapon Shops of Isher but then it must have been over 30 years since I read it. Probably time for a re-read. Also time for me to hit the sack, I'm exhausted. Have a great evening!


----------



## Guest

Turkey out!


----------



## Guest

I guess I'm up:

_A Elbereth Gilthoniel_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ahhhh....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> I guess I'm up:
> 
> _A Elbereth Gilthoniel_


Jim, I'm going to start quoting Nora Roberts and Georgette Heyer. I'm at sea with all of your SciFi/Fan books.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Jim, I'm going to start quoting Nora Roberts and Georgette Heyer. I'm at sea with all of your SciFi/Fan books.


But this one's famous. Even you've heard of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's in some kind of different language.  Some might even think appropriate to the season?

Betsy


----------



## Guest

I guess that makes it your turn, Betsy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Merry Christmas in Elvish?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> I guess that makes it your turn, Betsy.


Nah, I cheated, just giving hints...

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW

The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Guest

MonaSW said:


> The Lord of the Rings


Close enough. It first appears in The Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## MonaSW

Yup, it appears in all three. 

How about an easy one for classical readers? 

"This above all: to thine own self be true,
And it must follow, as the night the day,
Thou canst not then be false to any man."


----------



## Dori

would that be advice to Hamlet?


----------



## Guest

Neither a borrower nor a lender be
Do not forget
Stay out of debt
Think twice and take this good advice from me:
Guard that old solvency
There's just one other thing
You ought to do:
To thine own self be true


----------



## MonaSW

Ding ding ding, Dori has it! 

You won't tell that I embroidered "To Thine own Self Be True" on my jeans when I was a teenager, will you?


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> Neither a borrower nor a lender be
> Do not forget
> Stay out of debt
> Think twice and take this good advice from me
> Guard that old solvency
> There's just one other thing
> You ought to do:
> To thine own self be true


Gilligan's Island


----------



## Dori

my sips arer lealed.


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Gilligan's Island


I ask to be
Or not to be?
A rogue or peasant slave
Is what you see
A boy who loves
His mother's knee
And so I ask to be or not to be?


----------



## Guest

My memory is a gift.  And a curse.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And my memory is why I cheat....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And my memory is why I cheat....
> 
> Betsy


Yeah ... uh ... yeah. Uh ... that's it ... me to.


----------



## Jeff

But indeed, if you find him not within this month, you shall nose him as you go up the stairs into the lobby...


----------



## Dori

Is this more Hamlet?


----------



## Jeff

Oh - I thought I was answering the original post. What's the question?


----------



## MonaSW

Dori said:


> Is this more Hamlet?


Hi Dori! It's your turn to come up with a quote for us to guess which book it came from.


----------



## Dori

An outstretched are caught my own, as I fell fainting into the abyss.


----------



## Dori

I didn't know that is how you play this game.  I have only come in here a few times and every time I do it gets confusing to others,  So there is my offering so as not to break the chain, then I will bow out.


----------



## MonaSW

Dori said:


> I didn't know that is how you play this game. I have only come in here a few times and every time I do it gets confusing to others, So there is my offering so as not to break the chain, then I will bow out.


{{{Dori}}} I don't know that one for sure!


----------



## Jeff

Dori said:


> An outstretched are caught my own, as I fell fainting into the abyss.


The Pit and the Pendulum


----------



## Dori

U got it Jeff, but I guess I cheated because it is only a Tale or a Short Story.  I will leave this thread to the pros.


----------



## Jeff

There are no rules here. I started the thread so we could all have fun. Your clue was great - but I know most of Poe's work by heart.


----------



## Dori

I know quoth the


Spoiler



Raven


"Nevermore", but didn't think that was tuff enough. It is your turn.


----------



## MonaSW

Dori said:


> U got it Jeff, but I guess I cheated because it is only a Tale or a Short Story. I will leave this thread to the pros.


Not cheating at all! And this thread is great because it's prompting me to read different things.


----------



## Jeff

"In the days when the spinning-wheels hummed busily in the farmhouses-- and even great ladies, clothed in silk and thread-lace, had their toy spinning-wheels of polished oak--there might be seen in districts far away among the lanes, or deep in the bosom of the hills, certain pallid undersized men, who, by the side of the brawny country-folk, looked like the remnants of a disinherited race."

Edit: I have to run away. Here's the answer:


Spoiler



Silas Marner
George Eliot


----------



## Dori

Jeff said:


> There are no rules here. I started the thread so we could all have fun. Your clue was great - but I know most of Poe's work by heart.


I have two volumes of classics, The Works of Poe and The Works of Shakespeare. The are supposed to contain every word the authors wrote. Wish they were on Kindle so I could do searches.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dori said:


> I have two volumes of classics, The Works of Poe and The Works of Shakespeare. The are supposed to contain every word the authors wrote. Wish they were on Kindle so I could do searches.


Here's Shakespeare:











Bet if you look, Poe's available too.

Ann

(Oh, and at $1.85 it's such a deal. . . clicking myself now. . .)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Ann
> 
> (Oh, and at $1.85 it's such a deal. . . clicking myself now. . .)


Clicking yourself won't work, Ann, you have to click the image...

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Clicking yourself won't work, Ann, you have to click the image...
> 
> Betsy


teehee.... I might say something, but it would be too easy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> teehee.... I might say something, but it would be too easy.


Thank you, Jim....


----------



## Guest

I was able to find multiple works of Poe on feedbooks. I did not see a complete collected works, however.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Clicking yourself won't work, Ann, you have to click the image...
> 
> Betsy


smartypants. . . . .


----------



## Dori

I sampled the Shakespeare then clicked on the link in this thread and purchased. I found the Poe on Amazon for $4.79 as well.


----------



## bosslady402

I looked through the thread and it does not look like there are any quotes in play - can I start one?

"As I approached the front door of The First Bank of Bit O'Heaven, it sensed my presence and swung open with an automatic welcome"


----------



## Jeff

Sometimes we need a hint. Like now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bosslady said:


> I looked through the thread and it does not look like there are any quotes in play - can I start one?
> 
> "As I approached the front door of The First Bank of Bit O'Heaven, it sensed my presence and swung open with an automatic welcome"


Looks interesting and the first three books are bundled on Kindle. I downloaded the sample. And yes, I cheated, so no, I won't claim the prize.


----------



## bosslady402

this one is actually the third in the series - in case you like reading things in the order in which they were written.


----------



## Jeff

I gave up and cheated only to discover that I had actually read the first story when it was published in Astounding Science Fiction magazine during my high school days. Where are all the science fiction buffs that usually baffle me?


----------



## Leslie

Well, I will just jump in here because...I can jump in here!

Okay...

"I am the master."

L


----------



## bosslady402

sounds like somthing Darth Vader would say...


----------



## Leslie

bosslady said:


> sounds like somthing Darth Vader would say...


He might, but that's not the answer.

L


----------



## MonaSW

Check out the "Free Story" thread in the "The Book Corner" for the answer.


----------



## Leslie

MonaSW said:


> Check out the "Free Story" thread in the "The Book Corner" for the answer.


Just dive in and answer it, Mona, and you get to go next!

L


----------



## MonaSW

Nope, not going there. Sorry, I'm out of quotes.


----------



## MonaSW

Okay, it's Farewell to the Master. 

Here is mine: "Faeries," I muttered. "Why did it have to be faeries."


----------



## ScottBooks

I thought it was "Snakes" ?    


No idea...is this yet another Butcher book?


----------



## MonaSW

Yup, me have one track mind, narrow gauge.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ScottBooks said:


> I thought it was "Snakes" ?
> 
> No idea...is this yet another Butcher book?


Now *that* quote I recognize! But not the faeries one...


----------



## ScottBooks

Don't know if anyone's out there...I haven't read any Dresden books yet so am unable to answer this.

Here's a less genre oriented one:

"This is how I always start:  I am the prosecutor".


----------



## MonaSW

It's from book 10, Small Favor. 

ScottBooks - Don't know that one. Can't wait to find out what it is.


----------



## ScottBooks

Clue! not a Grisham book.


----------



## Jeff

Witness for the prosecution?


----------



## ScottBooks

Jeff said:


> Witness for the prosecution?


not very close....

That was a BIG clue


----------



## Jeff

Witness for the defense?
Innocent until proven guilty?

Am I giving it away that I have no idea and am guessing wildly?


----------



## ScottBooks

_Presumed Innocent_ by Scott Turow.

He's a lawyer who can actually write great literary fiction that has the misfortune of oft getting confused with John Grisham; the lawyer who writes pretty good story fiction.


----------



## Jeff

Oh sure. I remember now. He wrote that on train commuting back and forth to work.


----------



## ScottBooks

I'm for bed.


----------



## Jeff

Good night.


----------



## Micdiddy

I just read the first page of this board and got excited by all the Rand talk. I love me some book nerds.
I have a quote, "Since God gave man freedom, we can, if need be, accept the idea that He is not responsible for man's crimes. The responsibility for shit, however, rests entirely with Him, the Creator of man."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Micdiddy said:


> I love me some book nerds.


You're in the right place. 

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Micdiddy said:


> I just read the first page of this board and got excited by all the Rand talk. I love me some book nerds.
> I have a quote, "Since God gave man freedom, we can, if need be, accept the idea that He is not responsible for man's crimes. The responsibility for sh**, however, rests entirely with Him, the Creator of man."


Welcome Micdiddy!


----------



## MonaSW

Micdiddy said:


> "Since God gave man freedom, we can, if need be, accept the idea that He is not responsible for man's crimes. The responsibility for sh**, however, rests entirely with Him, the Creator of man."


Shoot I should know that one. I swear I just read it recently.


----------



## Jeff

MonaSW said:


> Shoot I should know that one. I swear I just read it recently.


Do you mean "Shoot is a more onerous theological problem than is evil?"


----------



## Micdiddy

MonaSW said:


> Shoot I should know that one. I swear I just read it recently.


You can do it! One of my favorite quotes from one of my favorite books.


----------



## Jeff

I guess he has me on ignore. Darn.


----------



## tessa

Is this the same question from 11 hours ago?


----------



## Jeff

Tessa,



Micdiddy said:


> I just read the first page of this board and got excited by all the Rand talk. I love me some book nerds.
> I have a quote, "Since God gave man freedom, we can, if need be, accept the idea that He is not responsible for man's crimes. The responsibility for sh**, however, rests entirely with Him, the Creator of man."


^


----------



## tessa

Sorry is that a yes its the some?


----------



## Jeff

Yes, that's a yes. But I sort or added a clue and bumped it but I seem to be - hello - can anybody hear me?


----------



## Angela

_The Unbearble Likeness of Being_


----------



## Jeff

Angela said:


> _The Unbearble Likeness of Being_


That would be my answer - if anybody could hear me.


----------



## tessa

good for you angela!


----------



## Micdiddy

Actually, you guys are wrong!

It's the Unbearable _Lightness_ of Being!

So you both are basically right, but have either of you read it? 'cause there's lengthy talk on the Light vs. the Heavy. I guess it's a common mistake.
Wonderful, wonderful book.


----------



## Angela

I thought I had it wrong when I typed it, but I never can remember which is correct.


----------



## Jeff

Micdiddy said:


> Actually, you guys are wrong!
> 
> It's the Unbearable _Lightness_ of Being!
> 
> So you both are basically right, but have either of you read it? 'cause there's lengthy talk on the Light vs. the Heavy. I guess it's a common mistake.
> Wonderful, wonderful book.





Jeff said:


> Do you mean "Shoot is a more onerous theological problem than is evil?"


Or maybe we just spell for shoot.

Thimk about it.


----------



## Micdiddy

Angela said:


> I thought I had it wrong when I typed it, but I never can remember which is correct.


No worries. I just happen to be in love with the book, other people are probably more forgiving.
Very good job getting the quote though. Give us one?


----------



## Micdiddy

Jeff said:


> Or maybe we can spell for shoot.
> 
> Thimk about it.


I was wondering if that was a typo or just being polite.


----------



## Angela

How about a novel based on a screenplay??

How beautiful were the Death Dogs! How powerful their shoulders and how elegant the curves of their hairless tails!


----------



## Micdiddy

Angela said:


> How about a novel based on a screenplay??
> 
> How beautiful were the Death Dogs! How powerful their shoulders and how elegant the curves of their hairless tails!


I have no idea 
Maybe when I get back from lunch someone will have figured it out.


----------



## tessa

I read enough to know its boring, but that my just my opinion.


----------



## Micdiddy

tessa said:


> I read enough to know its boring, but that my just my opinion.


And a very sad one at that 
Could you trust me on it?


----------



## Jeff

Micdiddy said:


> I was wondering if that was a typo or just being polite.


Neither. It was supposed to be funny.


----------



## Angela

The rest of the first paragraph...

How gracefully they moved beside their handlers through the drifting mists and smoke of Nockmaar.


----------



## Jeff

Willow?


----------



## Angela

Jeff said:


> Willow?


Correct!
A novel by Wayland Drew
Based on a screenplay by Bob Dolman
From a story by George Lucas


----------



## Micdiddy

How are you guys so good at this?


----------



## Leslie

Micdiddy said:


> How are you guys so good at this?


We're old.

Old enough to have read a ton of books. Not so old that our memories are shot...yet. 

L


----------



## tessa

Micdiddy said:


> How are you guys so good at this?


With age comes great wisdom.


----------



## Micdiddy

Leslie said:


> We're old.
> 
> Old enough to have read a ton of books. Not so old that our memories are shot...yet.
> 
> L


True. I guess if I continue reading 50+ books a year then in twenty years that a thousand books. But seriously, I can barely remember some books I read this summer. In fact, generally I judge whether a book passes the test of time if I can remember the ending scene after a few weeks.


----------



## Angela

Jeff said:


> Willow?


You're up Jeff


----------



## Jeff

"It is a curious thing that at my age - fifty-five last birthday - I should find myself taking up a pen to try and write a history."


----------



## Micdiddy

Jeff said:


> "It is a curious thing that at my age - fifty-five last birthday - I should find myself taking up a pen to try and write a history."


I swear I've read this before, but I can't remember where. No harm in random guesses that for some reason might be right, though I have no good reason to think so, right?


----------



## Jeff

Guess away. The book became a movie and the protagonist has inspired many stories.


----------



## Micdiddy

Jeff said:


> Guess away. The book became a movie and the protagonist has inspired many stories.


Well there goes the one guess I had.


----------



## Jeff

Hint:

"I wonder why I am going to write this book; it is not in my line. I am not a literary man, though very devoted to the Old Testament and also to the "Ingoldsby Legends." Let me try and set down my reasons, just to see if I have any. First reason: Because Sir Henry Curtis and Captain John Good asked me to."


----------



## Guest

Master and Commander


----------



## Angela

Old Testament King...


----------



## Jeff

Second reason: Because I am laid up here at Durban with the pain and trouble in my left leg. Ever since that confounded lion got hold of me I have been liable to it, and its being rather bad just now makes me limp more than ever.


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> Old Testament King...


Gotcha.


----------



## tessa

kings Solomon's mines


----------



## Jeff

Right. You're up!


----------



## Angela

yay tessa!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I have that book here somewhere, and have never opened it. That is one grabber of an opening paragraph, though.


----------



## Micdiddy

I saw the movie in class just a month ago.
Ok, new quote let's keep it going!


----------



## Jeff

Tessa’s looking for something. She’ll kill you too.


----------



## Jeff

TESSA!

Not a quote


----------



## tessa

The boy with fair hair lowered himself down the last few feet of rock and began to pick his way toward the lagoon.


----------



## Angela

The Lord of the Flies


----------



## KBoards Admin

Arggh - finally knew one and Angela beat me!


----------



## tessa

way to go angie


----------



## MonaSW

Jeff said:


> I guess he has me on ignore. Darn.


Nope, not on ignore, the boards don't have an ignore feature. (You can choose to ignore private messages, but not posts.) I just went out to lunch and a movie with my boyfriend. It was nice.


----------



## Angela

Even in high summer, Tintagel was a haunted place; Igraine, Lady of Duke Gorlois, looked out over the sea from the headland.


----------



## Jeff

MonaSW said:


> Nope, not on ignore, the boards don't have an ignore feature.


Coming soon...


----------



## Jeff

Angela said:


> Even in high summer, Tintagel was a haunted place; Igraine, Lady of Duke Gorlois, looked out over the sea from the headland.


King Arthur something


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> Even in high summer, Tintagel was a haunted place; Igraine, Lady of Duke Gorlois, looked out over the sea from the headland.


It's Arthurian for sure. Le Morte D'Artur? Mists of Avalon? The Hollow Hills?


----------



## Jeff

gertiekindle said:


> It's Arthurian for sure. Le Morte D'Artur? Mists of Avalon? The Hollow Hills?


What she said


----------



## MonaSW

The Once and Future King?


----------



## Angela

gertiekindle said:


> It's Arthurian for sure. Le Morte D'Artur? Mists of Avalon? The Hollow Hills?


yes, gertie... Mists of Avalon - Marion Zimmer Bradley


----------



## Gertie Kindle

At long last ... I got one.  I'm the only person I know who has an Arthurian Encyclopedia.

Okay, hopefully this will be easy.  Very popular book.

Physicist Leonardo Vetra smelled burning flesh, and he knew it was his own.


----------



## Jeff

Okay, Gertie. We're ready.


----------



## Micdiddy

I don't know any of these


----------



## tessa

angels and demonds


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Okay, Gertie. We're ready.


Look behind you. I already posted the quote.


----------



## Angela

I didn't know this one, so I looked it up!! I haven't read any of his books.


----------



## Jeff

Sure you do. Who was the hottest writer a couple of years ago?


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Look behind you.


A three-headed monkey?


----------



## MonaSW

gertiekindle said:


> Physicist Leonardo Vetra smelled burning flesh, and he knew it was his own.


I don't know that one, is it from The Da Vinci Code?


----------



## Jeff

Yikes. We're out of control!


----------



## Micdiddy

tessa said:


> angels and demonds


I was going to guess the Da Vinci Code. I've read both but that was 5 years ago and I was 16 and didn't pay close attention to what I read, just kind of skimmed.
Angels and Demons makes a lot more sense now that I think about it.


----------



## Jeff

Tessa guessed angels and demonds.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MonaSW said:


> I don't know that one, is it from The Da Vinci Code?


Despite the Leonardo reference ... no. But you're close.


----------



## Micdiddy

Jeff said:


> Tessa guessed angels and demonds.


I will guess Angels and _Demons_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Micdiddy said:


> I will guess Angels and _Demons_


You got it.


----------



## Micdiddy

gertiekindle said:


> You got it.


Haha, Tessa got it, I just spell checked it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Micdiddy said:


> Haha, Tessa got it, I just spell checked it.


Sorry Tessa. How did I miss that?


----------



## Jeff

Tessa got it but spelled it wrong. Typing fast makes it more fun.


----------



## MonaSW

tessa said:


> angels and demons


Ah, Dan Brown. Never read him. If it's cheap, I'll try it out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MonaSW said:


> Ah, Dan Brown. Never read him. If it's cheap, I'll try it out.


DaVinci Code got all the hype, but I thought Angels and Demons was better.


----------



## Micdiddy

MonaSW said:


> Ah, Dan Brown. Never read him. If it's cheap, I'll try it out.


He has a lot of critics as well. Just don't take everything he says in a fictional novel as absolutely fact and you will probably like it. I think Angels and Demons is better, both were very entertaining.


----------



## tessa

who goes?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Micdiddy said:


> He has a lot of critiques as well. Just don't take everything he says in a fictional novel as absolutely fact and you will probably like it. I think Angels and Demons is better, both were very entertaining.


I was discussing DaVinci Code on a Board with International members. The French said he changed the layout of the Louvre and completely fictionalized the Merovingians. As one woman said, the Merovingians are part of their history, and they had to study them in school, so they know what's fact and what's Dan Brown's fiction.


----------



## Micdiddy

tessa said:


> who goes?


You!


----------



## Jeff

gertiekindle said:


> I was discussing DaVinci Code on a Board with International members. The French said he changed the layout of the Louvre and completely fictionalized the Merovingians. As one woman said, the Merovingians are part of their history, and they had to study them in school, so they know what's fact and what's Dan Brown's fiction.


It's called literary or poetic license. *Stalling as Tessa prepares a zinger*


----------



## tessa

sorry had to walk the dog.

It as a bright cold day in April and the clock were striking thirteen.


----------



## Guest

1984


----------



## Jeff

Through The Looking Glass


----------



## tessa

Jim is right again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MonaSW said:


> Nope, not on ignore, the boards don't have an ignore feature. (You can choose to ignore private messages, but not posts.) I just went out to lunch and a movie with my boyfriend. It was nice.


Momentary off topic: what movie, Mona?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> It's called literary or poetic license.


I have no problem with that, except that way too many people took that book too seriously.

I have the same problem with movies like Braveheart or TV shows like The Tudors, which people take as historical gospel.


----------



## Angela

tessa said:


> Jim is right again.


darn, he beat me to it.


----------



## Jeff

tessa said:


> Jim is right again.


Oh, Sorry. I've got him on ignore.


----------



## Micdiddy

Alright Jim, give us a good one.

I've read all these books too (well, the last two) just don't remember those quotes.


----------



## Guest

I need about 5 minutes.  I'm at work.  Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> I need about 5 minutes. I'm at work. Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


I wish.


----------



## Micdiddy

I actually have some homework to do, reading of course, so I'll be out of commission for as long as I can physically handle it.


----------



## MonaSW

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Momentary off topic: what movie, Mona? Betsy


Transporter 3. Improbable but fun to watch action with some nice eye candy.


----------



## bosslady402

Jeff said:


> Happy families are all alike; every unhappy family is unhappy in its own way.


Rise and Shine?


----------



## Jeff

Sorry. I thought everybody quit.


----------



## Guest

OK, I don't have my library handy, so I'll do an easy one:

"One in a million chances happen nine out of ten times."


----------



## Jeff

Here's some more:

Vengeance is mine; I will repay Happy families are all alike; every unhappy family is unhappy in its own way.
Everything was in confusion in the Oblonsky's house. The wife had discovered that the husband was carrying on an intrigue with a French girl, who had been a governess in their family, and she had announced to her husband that she could not go on living in the same house with him. This position of affairs had now lasted two days, and not only the husband and wife themselves, but all the members of their family and the household, were painfully conscious of it. 

This is from Anna Karenina. Jim's back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Here's some more:
> 
> Vengeance is mine; I will repay Happy families are all alike; every unhappy family is unhappy in its own way.
> Everything was in confusion in the Oblonsky's house. The wife had discovered that the husband was carrying on an intrigue with a French girl, who had been a governess in their family, and she had announced to her husband that she could not go on living in the same house with him. This position of affairs had now lasted two days, and not only the husband and wife themselves, but all the members of their family and the household, were painfully conscious of it.
> 
> This is from Anna Karenina. Jim's back.


Darn, I would have gotten that from "Oblonsky."


----------



## Guest

Jim's is too easy for me, of course, I live with him. But it will be fun to watch how long it takes you guys.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> Jim's is too easy for me, of course, I live with him. But it will be fun to watch how long it takes you guys.


Well, if it's not Hitchhikers Guide, it has to be one of the Discworld books.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Well, if it's not Hitchhikers Guide, it has to be one of the Discworld books.


That isn't _all_ I read, you know. 

But you're probably right.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> That isn't _all_ I read, you know.
> 
> But you're probably right.


But I'd know if it was Princess Bride.


----------



## tessa

are we still playing?


----------



## Guest

tessa said:


> are we still playing?


[quote author=ME]"One in a million chances happen nine out of ten times."[/quote]


----------



## tessa

equal rites


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tessa said:


> are we still playing?


Yes. Jim posted a quote, and we've established (thanks for the wink, Jim) that it's from one of the discworld books.


----------



## Guest

tessa said:


> equal rites


Nope. A little later...


----------



## Guest

Hint: The "one in a million chance" under discussion is shooting a crossbow bolt into the one vulnerable spot on a dragon's underbelly.


----------



## Angela

Dragon Quest?


----------



## MonaSW

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hint: The "one in a million chance" under discussion is shooting a crossbow bolt into the one vulnerable spot on a dragon's underbelly.


Guessing: Guards! Guards!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hint: The "one in a million chance" under discussion is shooting a crossbow bolt into the one vulnerable spot on a dragon's underbelly.


Is it a dragon named Smaug? I'm watching The Two Towers, so I have hobbits on my mind.


----------



## Guest

MonaSW said:


> Guessing: Guards! Guards!


That's the one! Well done.

It's my personal favorite of the series.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Is it a dragon named Smaug? I'm watching The Two Towers, so I have hobbits on my mind.


I've got in on here at work too. Dunno why, since I have the extended versions on DVD at home. Guess I'm just a total dork.


----------



## Guest

Heh, I love that Samsung commercial.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> I've got in on here at work too. Dunno why, since I have the extended versions on DVD at home. Guess I'm just a total dork.


Jealous ... not of you being a total dork ... your ownership of the extended versions. I didn't read the books until after I saw Fellowship. Then I had to.


----------



## ScrappingForever

We're watching it, too, and we have the extended versions, too. LOL But this is in HD. As soon as the trilogy comes ou on BluRay, we'll be getting it.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Jealous ... not of you being a total dork ... your ownership of the extended versions. I didn't read the books until after I saw Fellowship. Then I had to.


I grew up on them. My mother was a fan, and The Hobbit was the first "real grown-up book" I ever owned. I could count on getting the Hildebrandt wall calendars every year for Xmas from age 9 to 17.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> I grew up on them. My mother was a fan, and The Hobbit was the first "real grown-up book" I ever owned. I could count on getting the Hildebrandt wall calendars every year for Xmas from age 9 to 17.


My first real grown up book was Wuthering Heights and my grandfather gave it to me. I still have it.


----------



## Guest

You're up, Mona!


----------



## MonaSW

I can't remember my first grown up book, I was reading hard scifi in my early teens. You ought to get this one Jim.

"Sometimes lies were more dependable than the truth."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> You're up, Mona!


Having a problem with posts not showing up. What was Mona's answer?


----------



## Guest

MonaSW said:


> I can't remember my first grown up book, I was reading hard scifi in my early teens. You ought to get this one Jim.
> 
> "Sometimes lies were more dependable than the truth."


*checks horoscope*

But I'll let someone else guess.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Having a problem with posts not showing up. What was Mona's answer?


Guards! Guards!


----------



## Guest

I will only mention that if this thread is any indication, I'm not alone in prefering the sequel to the first book.  LR feels just the opposite.  I'm not sure if it's because she likes ghosts or because she so loves her sofa.


----------



## MonaSW

With the one I quoted, the original to me is the best.


----------



## Guest

Perhaps it's that I also grew up with (besides Tolkein) reading every book of mythology on which I could get my hands, including the Nordic ones.


----------



## Guest

Mona:  While I'm not going to answer your quote in the interest of fairness, LR is back online and will probably do so, if she ever gets to this thread instead of reading her "unread replies" in order.


----------



## Guest

Hrrrmmmm.... I guess maybe it wasn't the book I thought it was.

But maybe it's the book that inspired the name of the Futurama movie I watched last week?

If so, the sequels drained me.  I gave up after #3.


----------



## Guest

*feels foolish*  I thought it was LDTTotS.


----------



## MonaSW

It's by Orson Scott Card. Chilling book.


----------



## ScottBooks

Pastwatch and the Redemption of Christopher Columbus? (Or something titled much like it?)


----------



## Guest

MonaSW said:


> It's by Orson Scott Card. Chilling book.


Yeah, I got it now.


----------



## Guest

If it hadn't been for this book, could there have been The Last Starfighter?


----------



## MonaSW

Bacardi Jim said:


> If it hadn't been for this book, could there have been The Last Starfighter?


Now there is a question I had never considered. And I loved that movie.

Quote looking for book: ""Sometimes lies were more dependable than the truth.""


----------



## ScottBooks

MonaSW said:


> Now there is a question I had never considered. And I loved that movie.
> 
> Quote looking for book: ""Sometimes lies were more dependable than the truth.""


...so it's not Pastwatch? Sounded like it. How about Lost Boys?


----------



## ScottBooks

Ok, I looked up the plot of The Last Starfighter so I'll guess Ender's Game now.

Of course it won't matter since nobody is answering me...


Don't understand the "chilling book" reference then...


----------



## MonaSW

Ender's Game is correct! Ender's Game seemed pretty chilling to me,


Spoiler



all these kids playing war simulations were actually waging war unbeknownst to them


. Edited to add spoiler tag.


----------



## Micdiddy

MonaSW said:


> Ender's Game is correct! Ender's Game seemed pretty chilling to me, all these kids playing war simulations were actually waging war unbeknownst to them.


That's my Sister's favorite book bu I've never read it. I'll get around to it though.


----------



## ScottBooks

"In the last quarter of the twentieth century, at a time when Western civiliztion was declining too rapidly for comfort and yet too slowly to be very exciting, much of the world sat on the edge of an increasingly expensive theater seat, waiting--with various combinations of dread, hope, and ennui--for something momentous to occur."


----------



## Micdiddy

Sounds Vonnegut but I have no idea. Timequake?


----------



## ScottBooks

Micdiddy said:


> That's my Sister's favorite book bu I've never read it. I'll get around to it though.


I read the DT version of 







just last week. The chronological order of the books is quite different from the date published order.


----------



## ScottBooks

Micdiddy said:


> Sounds Vonnegut but I have no idea. Timequake?


No, a contemporary though.


----------



## ScottBooks

That was the first line from chapter one. This is first line from the prologue and probably gives a better sense of the author's typical style:

"If this typewriter can't do it, then f*** it, it can't be done."

I have to work early Sunday, the answer is here.



Spoiler



Still Life With Woodpecker: A Sort of Love Story by Tom Robbins


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> Mona: While I'm not going to answer your quote in the interest of fairness, LR is back online and will probably do so, if she ever gets to this thread instead of reading her "unread replies" in order.


I'm glad there's someone else that does that...

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Still Life with Woodpecker


----------



## Guest

Oh, too late.    My least favorite of the four Robbins books I've read.


----------



## Micdiddy

Bump.

"Once upon a time and a very good time it was there was a moocow coming down along the road..."


----------



## Guest

Apparently, "Baby Tuckoo" was a nickname the author had in his infancy.


----------



## Micdiddy

Given clues before anyone guesses? Not that I expected this one to be at all hard.


----------



## Guest

Micdiddy said:


> Given clues before anyone guesses? Not that I expected this one to be at all hard.


Actually, I've never read it. But there was a discussion about the origin of "Baby Tuckoo" on another board I was a member of long ago.


----------



## Guest

I forgot this got left hanging.

Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man


----------



## Guest

Movie: "Were these _magic_ grits?"


----------



## Angela

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> My Cousin Vinny


Yep. You're up.


----------



## Angela

"You start a question, and it's like starting a stone..."


----------



## ScottBooks

Angela said:


> "You start a question, and it's like starting a stone..."


_Autobiography of a NowNow Girl_?

_Will This Too Pass?_

Any hints for the clueless?


----------



## Angela

LOL... how about more of the quote??

"You start a question, and it's like starting a stone. You sit quietly on the top of a hill; and away the stone goes, starting others; and presently some bland old bird (the last you would have thought of) is knocked on the head in his own back garden and the family have to change their name. No, sir, I make it a rule of mine: the more it looks like Queer Street, the less I ask."


----------



## Guest

AHA!


----------



## Guest

I always get to feel superior when I say/type this, because it seems nobody knows the correct title:

The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.


----------



## Angela

Correct! Jekyll and Hyde


----------



## Guest

Movie:

"Waggle."


----------



## Angela

well.... waggle is what they call the "dance" that bees do...

The Secret Life of Bees??


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> well.... waggle is what they call the "dance" that bees do...
> 
> The Secret Life of Bees??


Nope.


----------



## Guest

"Perfection is unattainable."  (From the same scene.)


----------



## Angela




----------



## Guest

"Five years from now, nobody's going to remember who won the Open.  But they'll remember your 12.  It's.... IMMORTAL!"


----------



## Angela

Tin Cup??

waggle is a golf term too isn't it??


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> Tin Cup??
> 
> waggle is a golf term too isn't it??


You got it on the easy clue.


----------



## Angela

I was actually an extra in that movie!!


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> I was actually an extra in that movie!!


But.... it was shot in NC and Texas. 

Oh.

Duh.


----------



## Angela

the US Open part of the movie was filmed at the 2 country clubs in Kingwood, TX where I lived (NE Houston)... I got paid for 2 days of work and recieved a Tin Cup crew t-shirt! Spent the money right away, still have the t-shirt!


----------



## Angela

"After Twelve, age isn't important."


----------



## Guest

Lolita


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Took me a moment to catch on you guys were talking about golf. When I hear US Open, I think of Tennis


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Lolita


Nope.

sorry it took so long to respond... had to go find something to eat!!


----------



## Angela

Need more of the quote??


----------



## Angela

"After Twelve, age isn't important. Most of us even lose track of how old we are as time passes, though information is in the Hall of Open Records."


----------



## Micdiddy

I have NOOOOOO idea.


----------



## ScottBooks

Angela said:


> "After Twelve, age isn't important. Most of us even lose track of how old we are as time passes, though information is in the Hall of Open Records."


_Peter Pan_?


----------



## tessa

the giver


----------



## Micdiddy

tessa said:


> the giver


Oh man you're good. I read that in 6th grade and didn't even think of it. 
Sounds right, I second you.


----------



## tessa

Micdiddy said:


> Oh man you're good. I read that in 6Th grade and didn't even think of it.
> Sounds right, I second you.


 6Th grade that was last week right. I have grand son in 6Th grade,


----------



## Micdiddy

tessa said:


> 6Th grade that was last week right. I have grand son in 6Th grade,


Yeah I just got out of 6th grade, dropped out in fact it was too hard.


----------



## tessa

Yea  safety monitors are the pits!  

What time  does UPS come to your Door?


I'LL have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Angela

tessa said:


> the giver


yes, tessa

_The Giver_ by Lois Lowry.


----------



## tessa

OK one minute please.


----------



## tessa

So this was a psychiatrist's waiting room.
I looked around.
It looked no different from the dentist's waiting room.


----------



## Angela

no clue!


----------



## tessa

OK we'll save that one for later how about this one


For the weekly docket the court jester wore his standard garb of well-used
and deeply faded maroon pajamas and lavender terry-cloth shower shoes and no socks.


----------



## ScottBooks

I don't know this: 


tessa said:


> For the weekly docket the court jester wore his standard garb of well-used
> and deeply faded maroon pajamas and lavender terry-cloth shower shoes and no socks.


 nor this:


tessa said:


> So this was a psychiatrist's waiting room.
> I looked around.
> It looked no different from the dentist's waiting room.


Somebody help us!


----------



## Angela

tessa said:


> OK we'll save that one for later how about this one
> 
> For the weekly docket the court jester wore his standard garb of well-used
> and deeply faded maroon pajamas and lavender terry-cloth shower shoes and no socks.


I think this one is a John Grisham, but I have no idea which book.


----------



## tessa

Angela said:


> I think this one is a John Grisham, but I have no idea which book.


yes. the brethern


----------



## ScottBooks

tessa said:


> yes. the brethern


Darn it all; I've read that too. Didn't know there was gonna be a test...

Angela's up.


----------



## Angela

"There must be something in books, things we can't imagine, to make a woman stay in a burning house; there must be something there. You don't stay for nothing."


----------



## tessa

fahrenheit 451


----------



## Angela

tessa said:


> fahrenheit 451


correct again tessa


----------



## tessa

I had to do a report on that book in school and it always stayed with me.

I ofter wonder what book I could  or would memorize.

and to this day I feel guilty about throwing away a book


----------



## Angela

tessa said:


> I had to do a report on that book in school and it always stayed with me.
> 
> I ofter wonder what book I could or would memorize.
> 
> and to this day I feel guilty about throwing away a book


same here... that is why I am loving the Kindle so much... I can have all these books and still fit in my house!!


----------



## tessa

pick another one please


----------



## Angela

tessa said:


> pick another one please


aren't you up??


----------



## tessa

I still have that other one out  hoping some one will get it


----------



## Angela

Ok, here goes....

"Suddenly there was a great burst of light through the Darkness. The light spread out and where it touched the Darkness the Darkness disappeared. The light spread until the patch of Dark Thing had vanished, and there was only a gentle shining, and through the shining came the stars, clear and pure."


----------



## tessa

OK I got one ready 

My name is _ _ _ __    _ _ _ _ _ , Though in this age when fame is the alter at which most people worship, I am not sure why you should care who I am or that I exist.


----------



## Angela

Odd Thomas


----------



## tessa

Yes  still working on yours I know I read it


----------



## tessa

I give up


----------



## Angela

I still have no clue about your "waiting room" one!!


----------



## Angela

another quote from the same book

"But you see, _ _ _, just because we don't understand doesn't mean that the explanation doesn't exist."


----------



## tessa

Angela said:


> another quote from the same book
> 
> "But you see, _ _ _, just because we don't understand doesn't mean that the explanation doesn't exist."


Sounds like something my husband would say when he can't win.


----------



## tessa

have to say good night its after midnight. 
Tessa


----------



## Angela

"But you see, Meg, just because we don't understand doesn't mean that the explanation doesn't exist."


----------



## tessa

a wrinkle in time


----------



## tessa

tessa said:


> So this was a psychiatrist's waiting room.
> I looked around.
> It looked no different from the dentist's waiting room.


 It's a love story and

first science fiction book I ever read and it got me hooked on them.


----------



## Angela

tessa said:


> a wrinkle in time


I knew that quote would give it away!!


----------



## ScottBooks

From a movie that was never popular 20+ years ago...

"Let's go get sushi and not pay."


----------



## Guest




----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


>


I paid Erols almost $100 in 1985 for the privilege of renting this movie for three months. "A _Repo Man_ is always intense."


----------



## Micdiddy

Bump.

from the book I'm currently reading...

"Ten days after the war ended, my sister L____ drove a car off a bridge."


----------



## tessa

Micdiddy said:


> Bump.
> 
> from the book I'm currently reading...
> 
> "Ten days after the war ended, my sister L____ drove a car off a bridge."


Laure

Blind Assassin


----------



## Micdiddy

Ok, your turn for a quote.


----------



## tessa

So this was a psychiatrist's waiting room.
I looked around.
It looked no different from the dentst's waiting room.


----------



## chobitz

An easy one:



> M-O-O-N spells Nick!


----------



## tessa

its a love story and a sci fi

copyright 1979 but written  around 1950

tessa


----------



## Micdiddy

Well, I don't know any sci-fi so I'll wait for the next one.


----------



## tessa

Yargo  by  Jacqueline Susann


----------



## Micdiddy

Never even heard of it 

Anyone else playing these days? maybe 45 pages is too daunting for n00bs.


----------



## Jeff

Maybe you could get some players in the chat room where the responses are faster. nOObs?


----------



## Micdiddy

Oh man I forgot about the chat room! 

"n00bs?" 
Really? Internet lingo 101. Just means new people to the board/website/game/anything where there are "regulars" versus "n00bs".


----------



## Jeff

Micdiddy said:


> "n00bs"


Ah, yes, I see. Thank you for clearing that up. The visual OO was somewhat misleading.

I thought it was a typo and you meant to use a *b* instead of an *n*. I've read that book, I think. Or it may have been a periodical.


----------



## Micdiddy

Yeah it's just spelled liked that for some crazy internet reason.


----------



## Jeff

Micdiddy said:


> Yeah it's just spelled liked that for some crazy internet reason.


It was a joke, Micdiddy.


----------



## Micdiddy

Ah


----------

